# Why wear a collar?



## ArticSkyWolf (Jul 28, 2011)

I've noticed that some furries wear collars whether in a fursuit or not. 

so like why do you or the rest wear a collar?

For fun?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 28, 2011)

I just feel it looks good on me. The thing is, I saw my uncle's Labrador Retriever wearing a chain collar similar to mine, and thought it would look great on my fursona, as well as on myself.

It looks like this, by the way.







I have plans to add a tag or pendant to it, most probably an unicursal hexagram.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't wear one--but are they really much different from necklaces? Meh.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 28, 2011)

I've got a nice leather one I like to wear sometimes. It's low key and I think it looks like a nice choker.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 28, 2011)

I would wear one, but then again I don't think my family members would be too supportive.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Jul 28, 2011)

i had a collar for a while... it had a bell and tags that said "if found please rape"

as to why i had it... it was a confusing time in my life... i hadn't much of self confidence... and i thought it was clever...

ill still wear choke chains once in a while. more or less to be a cheap alternative to baller ass gol' chainz.*


----------



## Azure (Jul 28, 2011)

Because asphyxiation is fun.


----------



## Qoph (Jul 28, 2011)

I think it's mostly a fashion thing, not too much to do with someone's character.  It sort of falls into the whole punk look pretty well if you do it right, and furries aren't the only ones that do it.  It probably still has a lot to do with the whole fursona thing, though.

I'm not really sure because I have no desire to wear one.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 28, 2011)

I used to wear them, but I stopped. I usually pair it up with a fursuit to keep tke neck down. 
The one that I have for the suit is a spiked collar with a Gaelic dragon pendant made from silver.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I just feel it looks good on me. The thing is, I saw my uncle's Labrador Retriever wearing a chain collar similar to mine, and thought it would look great on my fursona, as well as on myself.
> 
> It looks like this, by the way.
> 
> I have plans to add a tag or pendant to it, most probably an unicursal hexagram.


 

Don't let anyone tug on that chain lest you do damage to your esophagus.
Choke chains...lol


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jul 28, 2011)

most people would call a collar a collar, not a neckalace.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jul 28, 2011)

I like wearing mine because I like the feeling of it on my neck

/flamingballofinsecurities


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jul 28, 2011)

lol same here, expecially when you sleep with it on and wake up with it on. the feeling is, well nice.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't sleep with mine

When I wear it I take it off before bed because I'm afraid of what my dreams would be like

and the bell would make noise whenever I tossed or turned and would annoy all the other people in the house in the house


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 28, 2011)

Only collars I'm interested in is if they're on a bitch and I'm choking them with it


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 28, 2011)

I have no idea. I hate most furfag related apparel... but collars just feel so good.

thisismynonfetish.jpg


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 28, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I have no idea. I hate most furfag related apparel... but collars just feel so good.
> 
> thisismynonfetish.jpg


I have this
http://leerburg.com/prong.htm#1288

You want it? *winks really suggestively*


----------



## Rouz (Jul 28, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I have this
> http://leerburg.com/prong.htm#1288
> 
> You want it? *winks really suggestively*



Oh the kinky thing one can do with that.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 28, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Oh the kinky thing one can do with that.


mm you bet your ass


----------



## Dr_Coyote_Headlock (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't wear a collar on account of my fat neck. 

I'll spare the masses from seeing that shit.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 28, 2011)

I wore collars before I was a furry because I hate having my neck unguarded. When I wear one I feel more secure.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jul 28, 2011)

Despite being 'furry' I wear a collar because I'm also in the M/s lifestyle and am an owned slave. So a collar to me is more like a status thing, of what I am. It's not just jewelery to me, I'm pretty much forbidden to wear a collar unless it's approved of by my Master first.. so.. yeah. Kinda irks me when I see people wearing collars for no real reason.. as to me it symbolizes people who are owned, but that's just me.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 28, 2011)

Why wear anything?

I don't care if you're nude. ;>

Unless you're fat.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jul 28, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Why wear anything?
> 
> I don't care if you're nude. ;>
> 
> Unless you're fat.



Agreed. :3


----------



## Kitter (Jul 29, 2011)

To some people collars are symbolic, similar to a wedding ring. Say an unfamiliar dog wanders past you on the street - how do you know it belongs to someone? You look for the collar. 

It's likely that very few people around here think of them this way, but I thought I'd throw it out there anyhow.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 29, 2011)

Kitter said:


> To some people collars are symbolic, similar to a wedding ring. Say an unfamiliar dog wanders past you on the street - how do you know it belongs to someone? You look for the collar.
> 
> It's likely that very few people around here think of them this way, but I thought I'd throw it out there anyhow.


Wedding ring = symbol of marriage
Collar = symbol of ownership/slavery

Unless marriage = slavery to you, it don't make sense
That's why I find collars hot. No better way to degrade your boyfriend than to make him wear a pink collar.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm totes gawth.
It's the rule.
Otherwise, I'll get kicked out.


----------



## Deo (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not a dog, and I have no gods and no masters. So no, I'd never wear a collar or something else symbolic of ownership or slavery.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> I'm not a dog, and I have no gods and no masters. So no, I'd never wear a collar or something else symbolic of ownership or slavery.


You'll wear what you're told to wear


----------



## Kitter (Jul 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Wedding ring = symbol of marriage
> Collar = symbol of ownership/slavery
> 
> Unless marriage = slavery to you, it don't make sense
> That's why I find collars hot. No better way to degrade your boyfriend than to make him wear a pink collar.



Mm yes, the meaning does tend to differ for everyone. Personally I don't equate ownership with slavery, but that's a whole other inappropriate topic lol. I'll just put it like this: To me, giving a collar is like saying you will protect, cherish and love the wearer - accepting the collar is saying you will be devoted and loyal. But I understand that I'm weird and of course not everyone thinks as I do.


----------



## Conker (Jul 29, 2011)

I used to wear one on occasion, mostly because I like the look as "fashion" and find them comfortable. I stopped though. No real urge to start up again.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You'll wear what you're told to wear



Sometimes a nigga gotta choke a bitch, you know?


----------



## Deo (Jul 29, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Sometimes a nigga gotta choke a bitch, you know?


BRB choking Clayton without using my hands

hint: I'm using my giant black dick and he's loving every oxygen deprived minute of it.


----------



## Ixtu (Jul 29, 2011)

Collar's are cute, if it weren't for the whole symbolic deal.
I belong to no one, so yeah.
Though somewhat unrelated, my fursona and i wear the same necklace, a simple thin chain wrapped around twice with a broken stick of ram as an amulet.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> BRB choking Clayton without using my hands
> 
> hint: I'm using my giant black dick and he's loving every oxygen deprived minute of it.


 Honey
I choke myself with a prong collar while jacking off. Please, please do it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 29, 2011)

Collars are for dogs and bondage buddies.

Furries wearing them are one or the other.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I have this
> http://leerburg.com/prong.htm#1288
> 
> You want it? *winks really suggestively*



Wut. I just used to like wearing my dog's collar. The fuck is that shit?

It doesn't even have cogs on it. What a waste of metal. >:U


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 29, 2011)

I would totally wear one if it were in any way socially acceptable to do so. 

It's not though, so fuck dat.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 29, 2011)

> so like why do you or the rest wear a collar?


Why not :b


----------



## Tygron (Jul 29, 2011)

Eh I wear my collar almost daily. I don't really have a good reason for it except I like wearing it. I suppose in a way it's kind of a furry thing to me, without shouting it to the world. I don't see it as a slavery thing for me, i've been somewhat interested in them for a little while but I didn't get one until my boyfriend bought mine for me. He was going to get one too, but hasn't. So while I wear it for fun mostly, in a way it's for my boyfriend as well. Even though it's just something I wear, not something to do with master slave stuff. I've worn it pretty much every day since i've gotten it, which when my co-workers saw it (I don't wear it while I work, but i've worn it in getting food) they questioned it. Just told them I wear it for the fun of it, though they tried to pry the master slave stuff outa me. But there's nothing to pry there XD.  But that's me, everyone has their own reasons I suppose.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I would wear one, but then again I don't think my family members would be too supportive.


Ah, college.  Can't wait.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jul 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I would wear one, but then again I don't think my family members would be too supportive.


go get one and wear it secretly, like in your room or other places. That's what I do.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jul 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Wedding ring = symbol of marriage
> Collar = symbol of ownership/slavery
> 
> Unless marriage = slavery to you, it don't make sense
> That's why I find collars hot. No better way to degrade your boyfriend than to make him wear a pink collar.


It doesn't nessesarily degrade the partner....


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 29, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> It doesn't nessesarily degrade the partner....



Unless the person is into being degraded, then yes.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jul 29, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Unless the person is into being degraded, then yes.


a.k.a. the submissive partner (I think, I'm still trying to understand the whole BDSM thing...)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 29, 2011)

The thing about collars is that it has come to the point that multiple sub-cultures treat it as nothing more than a fashion accessory. So to some people they will wear one for that reason. I personally own a few collars and used to wear them often just because I liked them, they looked cute, and I think they can be a nice accessory. Also it tended to make people at the college who like to trawl for sex/girl-friends finally leave me alone.

Plus I used to get hilarious reactions from teachers who would sometimes come up and jingle the bell just because they find it amusing. During the colder months the collar also keeps my neck warmer.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 29, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Also it tended to make people at the college who like to trawl for sex/girl-friends finally leave me alone.


haha, I'll have to keep this in mind.  Did you get a different crowd trawling for your companionship, or was it more like instant chastity?



Trpdwarf said:


> Plus I used to get hilarious reactions from teachers who would sometimes come up and jingle the bell just because they find it amusing. During the colder months the collar also keeps my neck warmer.


XD


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 29, 2011)

If the bf ever got around to getting a matching one made I'd consider wearing it. Though as I think about it, as long as I'm not in a professional environment, they're really no different than my chainmail bracelets.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 29, 2011)

Genumix said:


> haha, I'll have to keep this in mind.  Did you get a different crowd trawling for your companionship, or was it more like instant chastity?
> was
> XD



Not really. Every once in a while you'd get some hot topic whore that would start up a random conversation but I think they were just lonely. It was kind of like the effect of a wedding ring. Where people see that and go "Oh she's taken". I'm technically not taken but also not looking so being able to avoid those awkward situations with guys is nice.

Also that's nothing. During the winter months I also wear a Pawstar hat that is complete with fluffy ears and fluffy tips on these long trailing parts of the hat. I wear it for warmth (because it's excellent for warmth), but I'd get professors coming up and playing with the ears, or sometimes random people batting at it. I don't mind friendly bats from people I kind of know but when it's from complete strangers it's kind of creepy.


----------



## Blau~DraufgÃ¤nger (Jul 29, 2011)

No collars for me. No. Just no. 'nuff said.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 29, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Not really. Every once in a while you'd get some hot topic whore that would start up a random conversation but I think they were just lonely. It was kind of like the effect of a wedding ring. Where people see that and go "Oh she's taken". I'm technically not taken but also not looking so being able to avoid those awkward situations with guys is nice.
> 
> Also that's nothing. During the winter months I also wear a Pawstar hat that is complete with fluffy ears and fluffy tips on these long trailing parts of the hat. I wear it for warmth (because it's excellent for warmth), but I'd get professors coming up and playing with the ears, or sometimes random people batting at it. I don't mind friendly bats from people I kind of know but when it's from complete strangers it's kind of creepy.


ahh, that makes sense now.  The "being taken" thing.

I just checked out Pawstar... why do they have categories of clothing for which they have no items? Nothing shows up under hoodies, shirts, or shrugs.  Is there any other site that sells similarly themed items in those categories?



Bat_of_the_cosmos said:


> No collars for me. No. Just no. 'nuff said.


Really?  Saying it three times qualifies as 'nuff?  :V


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jul 29, 2011)

I would wear it because it would symbolize ownership to the person that put it on, which is me. Therefore, I own myself which means that I am the boss of myself and I am free to do whatever I want. And no one can tell me to do anything or something like that. Either that or for fun and the nice feeling I get. And I look good wearing it with a shirt or a tank top, or when I'm shirt less :smile:

I wear it to sleep, wake up and get a really good feeling on my neck.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 29, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Wut. I just used to like wearing my dog's collar. The fuck is that shit?
> 
> It doesn't even have cogs on it. What a waste of metal. >:U


 
http://martingalecollar.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/martingale-collar.jpg


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 29, 2011)

Genumix said:


> ahh, that makes sense now.  The "being taken" thing.
> 
> I just checked out Pawstar... why do they have categories of clothing for which they have no items? Nothing shows up under hoodies, shirts, or shrugs.  Is there any other site that sells similarly themed items in those categories?
> 
> Really?  Saying it three times qualifies as 'nuff?  :V



Yep. Collars are good to give off that vibe even if it's just an illusion.

http://pawstar.com/merch_product_page.php?page=list&category=hats&current_section=hat_feline Go check there.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 29, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> a.k.a. the submissive partner (I think, I'm still trying to understand the whole BDSM thing...)


In the BDSM community, a collar is a symbol of ownership/pet.
I'm not talking about furries into BDSM, I'm not talking about just furries, I'm talking about people who are into BDSM.
A collar in the BDSM on a person is like a collar on a dog - to symbolize that person is owned/taken. Usually the sub wears them, but anybody can dress up with a collar at BDSM parties and shit as a part of the whole get-up, and anybody can wear a collar even if they aren't taken.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I have this
> http://leerburg.com/prong.htm#1288
> 
> You want it? *winks really suggestively*


Jeez why not just invest in a shock collar, man.


----------



## Sar (Jul 29, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> I've noticed that some furries wear collars whether in a fursuit or not.
> 
> so like why do you or the rest wear a collar?
> 
> For fun?



I think it is species specific in most cases.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 29, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Jeez why not just invest in a shock collar, man.


I'm afraid of being electrocuted/shocks


----------



## furnandox (Jul 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> In the BDSM community, a collar is a symbol of ownership/pet.
> I'm not talking about furries into BDSM, I'm not talking about just furries, I'm talking about people who are into BDSM.
> A collar in the BDSM on a person is like a collar on a dog - to symbolize that person is owned/taken. Usually the sub wears them, but anybody can dress up with a collar at BDSM parties and shit as a part of the whole get-up, and anybody can wear a collar even if they aren't taken.



Okay. If I wear a dog collar with a tag or whatever, are people gonna think I'm into BDSM? I would wear it out of furfaggotedness, not being a slave...


----------



## FluffMouse (Jul 29, 2011)

furnandox said:


> Okay. If I wear a dog collar with a tag or whatever, are people gonna think I'm into BDSM? I would wear it out of furfaggotedness, not being a slave...


 I'd assume you were owned, yes. I generally assume that about everyone I see wearing anything vaguely collar-like.. even some necklaces. In BDSM it's actually a fairly good indicator if someone has a collar or the symbol, but if the person is wearing a tail.. I'd probably assume furfag, yes.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 30, 2011)

furnandox said:


> Okay. If I wear a dog collar with a tag or whatever, are people gonna think I'm into BDSM? I would wear it out of furfaggotedness, not being a slave...


Most people will probably think that, or think you were weird.
I used to wear collars all the time as a kid and people thought one of the two.
Furries would look at you as "murr hehe thats a yiffy foxy furry ^_^" like gross freaks.




SugarMental said:


> I'd assume you were owned, yes. I generally assume that about everyone I see wearing anything vaguely collar-like.. even some necklaces. In BDSM it's actually a fairly good indicator if someone has a collar or the symbol, but if the person is wearing a tail.. I'd probably assume furfag, yes.


Lol necklaces. No
Not unless the necklace is actually a collar or the necklace has a BDSM-related pendant on it :S


----------



## chapels (Jul 30, 2011)

i just get lost a lot, man.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 30, 2011)

chapels said:


> i just get lost a lot, man.


I will attach a leash and lead you home to my place
just me and u


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't really see any reason to and draw unnecessary attention to myself
I try to look presentable


----------



## Genumix (Jul 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I will attach a leash and lead you home to my place
> just me and u


I KNEW a site like that had to exist somewhere.  My life is complete(r).


----------



## 'PossumSpit (Aug 2, 2011)

I wear one at all times except showering by my choosing. my boyfriend gave it to me and even got me a tag with my name on it and a little message on the back. :3 i love it. It doesn't have to be a symbol of ownership or slavery at all. it just says who i am and it's a gift i don't want to ever take off ('cept for showering and work interviews n' shit like that). It's kind of like my security blanket.


----------



## Kitter (Aug 2, 2011)

'PossumSpit said:


> It's kind of like my security blanket.


I miss wearing a collar. Mine was a really soft leather with a padlock on it, and it was only removed when I showered as well. I even wore it to work...I think most people just took it for a kind of leather choker though so I only got a few questioning looks, but never any complaints.


----------



## Eske (Aug 2, 2011)

I used to wear a collar, but it had nothing to do with being furry.  I might wear one again just because I think it's comfy, but I don't think I'd ever wear it in public. 



Clayton said:


> Lol necklaces. No
> Not unless the necklace is actually a collar or the necklace has a BDSM-related pendant on it :S



It's not uncommon for necklaces to be used, actually -- even without the symbol pendant.  For modesty's sake.  
But.. yeah, assuming that anyone with even a vaguely collar-like necklace is into BDSM is pretty extreme.  And dumb.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 2, 2011)

Eske said:


> I used to wear a collar, but it had nothing to do with being furry.  I might wear one again just because I think it's comfy, but I don't think I'd ever wear it in public.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've never ever heard of someone wearing a plain necklace as a symbol of BDSM [without the bdsm symbol on it]


----------



## Eske (Aug 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I've never ever heard of someone wearing a plain necklace as a symbol of BDSM [without the bdsm symbol on it]



That seems odd, because I know a huge multitude of people who do that.  Mostly women with office jobs and such.  It's symbolic, but subtle enough not to raise any questions.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 2, 2011)

Genumix said:


> haha, I'll have to keep this in mind.  Did you get a different crowd trawling for your companionship, or was it more like instant chastity?



We need Chasity Collars in the fandom!


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Aug 2, 2011)

I think they are cool. But I change my mind and going to get a bandana and a christain cross


----------



## Sar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I don't sleep with mineWhen I wear it I take it off before bed because I'm afraid of what my dreams would be like


 Definitely a lot more lucid they become.


----------



## Genumix (Aug 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> We need Chasity Collars in the fandom!


YES, finally, a way to stop people from having sex through their throat!


----------



## Cain (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm SO sure I saw this this thread like 3 months ago...


----------



## Gray (Aug 2, 2011)

I used to have one, and I wore it as an accessory. Much like I wear tons of necklaces. But it broke. I might wear one again if I find one that I think looks nice.


----------



## Genumix (Aug 2, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I'm SO sure I saw this this thread like 3 months ago...


In which case, posting on it would be a necro?


----------



## Ravendarus (Aug 3, 2011)

I would wear a collar...

If I was a canine furry. Im an avian, but it is just an acessory some domestic animal furries use. 5% of wild animal furries wear them too. Im not sure though, because I havent finished my first ever suit and im both a domestic and wild furry as I am a budgie. XD Its just some suiting extras!


----------



## 'PossumSpit (Aug 3, 2011)

Kitter said:


> I miss wearing a collar. Mine was a really soft leather with a padlock on it, and it was only removed when I showered as well. I even wore it to work...I think most people just took it for a kind of leather choker though so I only got a few questioning looks, but never any complaints.



yea, my workplace was not cool with it. i put it back on as soon as i clocked out though. whenever i get my job at a tattoo studio i want to get a collar that is watersafe that can be locked.



Dj_ArticFox_One said:


> I think they are cool. But I change my mind and going to get a bandana and a christain cross



lmao



Clayton said:


> I've never ever heard of someone wearing a plain necklace as a symbol of BDSM [without the bdsm symbol on it]



i suppose it's all in the personal association. if that's what's been deemed what they're to wear then it doesn't matter too much what it looks like. IDK though. i don't know too much about the BDSM life.


----------



## Kitter (Aug 3, 2011)

'PossumSpit said:


> yea, my workplace was not cool with it. i put it back on as soon as i clocked out though. whenever i get my job at a tattoo studio i want to get a collar that is watersafe that can be locked.


These could be an option (the silver or gold ones), and you'd even be able to wear it at normal jobs without being stared at: http://www.eternitycollars.com/



> i suppose it's all in the personal association. if that's what's been deemed what they're to wear then it doesn't matter too much what it looks like. IDK though. i don't know too much about the BDSM life.


You are correct - a simple ribbon could have the same meaning.


----------



## 'PossumSpit (Aug 3, 2011)

Kitter said:


> These could be an option (the silver or gold ones), and you'd even be able to wear it at normal jobs without being stared at: http://www.eternitycollars.com/
> 
> 
> You are correct - a simple ribbon could have the same meaning.



oh, cool! thanks for showing :3


----------



## mizu-oka (Aug 3, 2011)

To the OP: Don't have one, but a collar could be a cool alternative to a choker. meh.


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 4, 2011)

The tags in the back of my shirts are annoying enough; no way in hell would I be comfortable wearing a collar.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 4, 2011)

You know, while reading this thread, i thought i would try wearing my dog's leather collar.
Believe it or not, those things are pretty damn comfortable!


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I have this
> http://leerburg.com/prong.htm#1288
> 
> You want it? *winks really suggestively*



I use that when walking my dog. She's almost full grown, yet still acts like a puppy. It helps keep her in line.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 5, 2011)

If you have to actually use that type of collar on a animal, you don't need that animal.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I have this
> http://leerburg.com/prong.htm#1288
> 
> You want it? *winks really suggestively*



All I could think of was,
"Ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow"


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 5, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> I use that when walking my dog. She's almost full grown, yet still acts like a puppy. It helps keep her in line.



you are a shitty person and need to be aware of this.


----------



## Sar (Aug 5, 2011)

Mines is a nice red one (my favourite colour) with a little light on it just in case I got lost at night.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Aug 5, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Definitely a lot more lucid they become.



wgat

On topic: I dun care what people think of me. I wear what I enjoy wearing (in this case, a collar) and when people gig me looks like "Who's that douchebag wearing a fucking collar who does he think he is traipsing around with a fucking accessory" I just don't give even the most cursory of shits

and

the quality of my life has increased greatly since I started this practice


----------



## thewall (Aug 5, 2011)

Why wear a collar?  I certainly don't.


----------



## Sar (Aug 5, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> wgat


Thats just me, and mines has no bell. *shrugs*


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Aug 5, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Why wear a collar? I certainly don't.



Did you ignore the twenty posts that said "I wear mine because it feels great"




Sarukai said:


> Thats just me, and mines has no bell. *shrugs*



I was joking when I mentioned dreaming. How does the collar make your dreams more lucid? Genuinely curious


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 5, 2011)

I like the look of collars/chokers. There's no real reason for me to wear one other than as an accessory, and there's no real reason _not_ to have one if you wanted it.


----------



## Conker (Aug 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I like the look of collars/chokers. There's no real reason for me to wear one other than as an accessory, and there's no real reason _not_ to have one if you wanted it.


Yup, but I didn't like the extra level of...hmm. Not sure what the word is. I don't like being in the center of attention unless I choose it, and so wearing something really out of the ordinary made me stick out more than I wanted. I ended up getting some odd comments and shit when I wore mine to school a few times, and so it became easier to just stop. 

Me and my ex ended up trying an experiment. She wore one one day to see what comments she'd get. She got none. I wore the same collar a week later and got about five, most of which involved a high lack of tact from the person making the comments. 

Proof being that women can do it and no one will care or just think it's sexy, but if a guy does it it's creepy :V


----------



## Sar (Aug 5, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> How does the collar make your dreams more lucid? Genuinely curious



You think your a puppy (because of collar),
You dream you are a puppy,
Your aware that your dreaming that your a puppy.
Therefore, Lucid dreaming that you are a puppy.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 5, 2011)

Jesie said:


> If you have to actually use that type of collar on a animal, you don't need that animal.


 Actually, it's more humane to use that than a regular collar. They end up choking on a regular collar, but this one mimics the grasping of the neck by pack member. A dog trainer recommended it and showed us how to use it. Think before you post, ok?

Besides..I didn't buy it. My parents did.



> you are a shitty person and need to be aware of this.


http://www.dogproblems.com/public/T...ook_At_The_Prong_Collar_The_Gentle_Leader.cfm

http://www.dog-supplies-advisor.com/dog-prong-collars.html

Your arguments are invalid because you did not do any research to support them. Have you consulted with a dog trainer?


----------



## Traven V (Aug 5, 2011)

I've always loved Collars, and "Chokers". The whole goth image is awesome anyways.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 5, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Why wear a collar?  I certainly don't.



because it makes me happy? it makes others happy? why wear a hat? why wear IDFK anything?



1dynamofox1 said:


> Your arguments are invalid because you did not do any research to support them. Have you consulted with a dog trainer?


 
no see i couldn't give any less of a shit about "dog trainers" than i do now. you don't need to dig goddamn prongs into your dog's neck to "teach" it. that just shows you're a shitty trainer if you have to resort to that. PLENTY people could teach a dog without sticking metal prongs in it's neck. you're obviously doing something wrong. come @ me, bro.


----------



## Branch (Aug 6, 2011)

for faggotries, you silly :3


----------



## Jesie (Aug 6, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> Actually, it's more humane to use that than a regular collar. They end up choking on a regular collar, but this one mimics the grasping of the neck by pack member. A dog trainer recommended it and showed us how to use it. Think before you post, ok?



The alpha dog is known to mount it's subordinates. Maybe you do that too? Just so it knows who's boss...

There are ways to train your dog using non-violent and harmful methods. In fact, you should never teach a dog using aggression, as they will become aggressive themselves.
Beating/choking/jabbing your animal will only make it fear humans, with the possibility of it becoming very aggressive towards them in the future. So when your dog one day has had enough or becomes so frantic that it bites you out of self defense, you only have your self to blame.
Maybe if you walked your dog more often, it wouldn't be such a hyperactive motherfucker.



Also, I put much forethought into all of my posts. Just so you know.


----------



## Eske (Aug 6, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> Actually, it's more humane to use that than a regular collar. They end up choking on a regular collar, but this one mimics the grasping of the neck by pack member. A dog trainer recommended it and showed us how to use it. Think before you post, ok?



It's not more humane if you actually train your dog properly.  My dog doesn't even need a leash when we're out walking.  There are bad dog trainers in the world, as well.
I've been actively studying dog training (no I don't mean lol internet learning, I mean actively training under two separate dog trainers) in preparation to take it on as a career, and I can tell you that pain-based 'dominance-curbing' techniques are severely outdated and ineffective compared to more modern techniques that can be applied.

Here's two articles, since you insist on citations: http://www.suite101.com/content/debunking-the-dominance-theory-in-dogs-a107092
http://www.associationofanimalbehaviorprofessionals.com/whats_wrong_with_dominance.html
That's just two out of the millions that are out there, take your pick.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 6, 2011)

EDIT: double post, sorry.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 6, 2011)

I guess I should tell my parents not to use them anymore then. I was in college for most of the time my puppy was trained, so I don't really know how the dog was trained. I'm guessing the training was insufficient. 

I was getting a little defensive because people are assuming just because something looks painful it must be painful. It's actually not. Regular choke chains are VERY dangerous to dogs, and can injure the dogs vocal cords, while the prong collars mimic a mother nipping it's baby's neck. Now, it is a final resort, but my mom got it because the dog pulls her hard (she doesn't weigh very much). 

I appreciate your patience and constructive criticism Eske. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 6, 2011)

For the record, I have put a prong collar around my neck. The seller told me "Oh it's not that bad, here put it on your arm". That's not where I'm putting it on my dog, so I put it around my neck and tugged. That feels nothing like a nip. It's uncomfortable, pinching, painful, and I would never put one on my dog. Not only that, but a headcollar works so much better in training, especially when you're teaching them to heel. Rather than punish a dog for acting out, it's best to redirect them into something more positive. Here's a video example of what I mean: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI13v9JgJu0


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 6, 2011)

I will keep all of these in mind and I will consult my mom tomorrow about the use of the collar. Thank you.

As for the original topic, I do not wear a collar because people would make funny gestures at me in public if I did. And I'm just not into it, really.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 6, 2011)

I do wear a collar from time to time, but I prefer scarves. My collar is red leather with some silver studs and a bell.


----------



## Conker (Aug 6, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> For the record, I have put a prong collar around my neck. The seller told me "Oh it's not that bad, here put it on your arm". That's not where I'm putting it on my dog, so I put it around my neck and tugged. That feels nothing like a nip. It's uncomfortable, pinching, painful, and I would never put one on my dog. Not only that, but a headcollar works so much better in training, especially when you're teaching them to heel. Rather than punish a dog for acting out, it's best to redirect them into something more positive. Here's a video example of what I mean: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI13v9JgJu0


The difference being that a dogs neck is covered in fur, sometimes pretty thick, and more muscular than a human neck. 

But I'll never own a dog because cats are better.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Aug 6, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> You think your a puppy (because of collar),
> You dream you are a puppy,
> Your aware that your dreaming that your a puppy.
> Therefore, Lucid dreaming that you are a puppy.



Oh, I get it

I had a similar experience through self hypnotism. 'twas fun




1dynamofox1 said:


> Actually, it's more humane to use that than a regular collar.



Hurting things is not humane

that's like, the opposite of humane




1dynamofox1 said:


> Regular choke chains are VERY dangerous to dogs, and can injure the dogs vocal cords



Yes collars can hurt dogs necks. This is why I myself take careful precaution not to pull hard on the leash. I find a little tug along with a "Come on giac!" to be just as effective as pulling hard.

If someone hurts their dog through pulling on the leash, then there's something wrong with that person.


----------



## Rhasp (Aug 6, 2011)

Id think some people see collars as another form off necklece or a form off wearable art that make a statement about who they are. Also collars are a part off the bdsm thingy.


----------



## Eske (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm not a mod, but can I please request that the dog training subject get moved to another thread, or something?  c:  I'll make it, if need be... but I don't think this is a great place for the conversation.


----------



## Tao (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't wear a collar for the same reason I keep a bunny tail but don't wear it: I don't want to look like a weirdo in public. ^^


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't think there's anything bad with wearing such accessories, as they're no different than any other neckwear, just that they might bring up unwanted associations, or might seem more sexually suggestive than what most people wear. 

Are collars actually that symbolic? Their use is to restrain an animal. An owner that restrains an animal might exploit it's physical power for tiring work, keep it from straying to unwanted locations, prevent it from venturing to dangerous location or mark it as unique. It is only a limit, but that limit can end up either way.

I don't see any reason to associate it with fashion. They're fashinable, cute and nice to you only because you like viewing yourself or others as restrained animals, maybe even subconciosuly. If not - then that's beyond my knowledge.

Yeah I'd rather stay away from collars and their association.


----------



## Kaluna (Aug 6, 2011)

There are a few things that I never take off. My collar is one of those things. It's only removed for showers, then put right back on. My hemp necklace never comes off. Why do I wear the collar? I like how it looks, I like the weight of it, I like the chain. I want to wear it, for me. People can think whatever they want.

My collar is black nylon on one side, and a choke chain on the other side. It's adjustable, made for a dog, and just barely fits over my head at the widest, and then I tighten it and it fits perfect. I like to clip keychains to it sometimes. It always has my tag on it. I have a circular tag I made at petco with my first name on one side and "Kaluna Ringtail" on the other.

Here's a picture of what it looks like:
http://www.smartpetz.net/training-products/image/1747901767005124/adj-choke-collar-8-13-inch-red/

I mean, I already wear tails and ears most everywhere. On rainy days I wear a mudkip poncho. Sometimes I dress "goth". I've learned not to care about what people think I am or why I wear the things I do.
I wear what I like. I'm not afraid of other's perceptions of me. Most people just smile anyways. Especially with the ears and tails, people just smile. It brightens up people's days. Some people laugh, that's not insulting it's good! I'd even be a clown if I could juggle, hahah, I just love to entertain!

Besides, there's a small percentage of people who, when they see my ears or collar or such, they make a ten foot radius around me as if I'm diseased. Those people are usually either ignorant or meanspirited and I'd rather them stay ten feet away! It's like stupid people repellent.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Aug 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Only collars I'm interested in is if they're on a bitch and I'm choking them with it


Liking this post must make you go straight to hell, without passing Go and collecting your 200$


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Aug 7, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> Liking this post must make you go straight to hell, without passing Go and collecting your 200$


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 7, 2011)

that's so Tybalt


----------



## Samishii_Kami (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a couple different leather collars, but only one is a legit dog collar. I wear them because i like them and the style -shrug- not really furry related, they just go with some of the other punk accessories I have and I like to have something sturdier on my neck to tug on when I'm bored. I don't usually wear them if I'm gonna be outside in the summer for a while, and if I do I usually have to take them off for a bit cause dang they get your neck sweaty.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2011)

Jesie said:


> If you have to actually use that type of collar on a animal, you don't need that animal.


 You really need to educate yourself more 



HarleyRoadkill said:


> because it makes me happy? it makes others happy? why wear a hat? why wear IDFK anything?
> no see i couldn't give any less of a shit about "dog trainers" than i do now. you don't need to dig goddamn prongs into your dog's neck to "teach" it. that just shows you're a shitty trainer if you have to resort to that. PLENTY people could teach a dog without sticking metal prongs in it's neck. you're obviously doing something wrong. come @ me, bro.


 Some dogs are far, far too stubborn to react to your traditional "training" methods.



Jesie said:


> The alpha dog is known to mount it's subordinates. Maybe you do that too? Just so it knows who's boss...
> 
> There are ways to train your dog using non-violent and harmful methods. In fact, you should never teach a dog using aggression, as they will become aggressive themselves.
> Beating/choking/jabbing your animal will only make it fear humans, with the possibility of it becoming very aggressive towards them in the future. So when your dog one day has had enough or becomes so frantic that it bites you out of self defense, you only have your self to blame.
> ...


Prong collars are not violent. I've used them on myself. Prong collars do not make dogs fear humans, they are not used to strangle the dog, the purpose is to not cause pain to the dog.
Yesterday I was wrestling with a dog and he was biting too hard. I grabbed his scruff, he kept mouthing.
I tightened by grip, he kept mouthing.
I pinched his scruff, he kept mouthing.
I pinched REALLY HARD, he kept mouthing.
He wasn't responding to any of these actions because of his thick neck skin. My arm is literally bruised because he plays too rough. He isn't a mean dog, he isn't an aggressive dog, he isn't a fighting dog, he's just overactive [TONS of energy and drive] and doesn't know how hard to bite yet. He's still young.
Some dogs need these tools, I own one. I know how it works. I know how much it hurts [it doesn't hurt, and I have thin HUMAN SKIN]. I know how to use it.
Please educate yourself instead of being ignorant about a useful training tool.



Radiohead said:


> For the record, I have put a prong collar around my neck. The seller told me "Oh it's not that bad, here put it on your arm". That's not where I'm putting it on my dog, so I put it around my neck and tugged. That feels nothing like a nip. It's uncomfortable, pinching, painful, and I would never put one on my dog. Not only that, but a headcollar works so much better in training, especially when you're teaching them to heel. Rather than punish a dog for acting out, it's best to redirect them into something more positive. Here's a video example of what I mean: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI13v9JgJu0


 I have the largest one. I've pulled extremely hard on it. Harder than I'd use on a dog.
Doesn't hurt.
I do not use head-halters/head-collars/gentle-leaders because it wears away the dog's fur on his face, essentially giving him rope-burn.

EDIT: I should mention that by "used it on myself" I don't mean arm or leg, but correctly fitted on my neck. Choke chains pinch skin more than prong collars do.


Come one, come all
Come get fucked in the ass by a dude who knows prong collars better than you
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2602571/


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 7, 2011)

who wears a shock collar.  serious psot


----------



## Azure (Aug 7, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> who wears a shock collar.  serious psot


Got a cattle prod. Samey same?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I like wearing a collar because I'm a furfag.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> who wears a shock collar.  serious psot


I don't know why anybody in their right mind would put that on themselves, let alone a dog.
If someone put that on a baby or a cat, people would be furious.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 7, 2011)

I dunno if Id wear any kind of collar, at least not in public
Its probably not my thing

My fursona has one that I rarely draw, but whatever


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2011)

Heh, this is the question that required answers. I'm not having one now and not having one in the future for all i know.


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 7, 2011)

Why wear a collar? Because it says "Wear A Collar Day" on Facebook! And yes, I will participate in "Jump Off A Cliff Day"  on December 1st.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Why wear a collar? Because it says "Wear A Collar Day" on Facebook! And yes, I will participate in "Jump Off A Cliff Day"  on December 1st.


800+ attending on August 18th and 20th...

okay...


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 8, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Definitely a lot more lucid they become.


I wear mine to sleep, no difference, I think I end up waking up earlier, I dunno...

Well I haven't dreamed for like a week cuz of a cruise...


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> "Jump Off A Cliff Day"  on December 1st.


That's my bday


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That's my bday


llol that's my neighbours b-day too


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That's my bday


That's a good day to jump then :V


----------



## Sar (Aug 10, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> I wear mine to sleep, no difference, I think I end up waking up earlier, I dunno...
> 
> Well I haven't dreamed for like a week cuz of a cruise...



You were not on a cruise. You were just having a lucid dream. :V


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 10, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That's a good day to jump then :V


A good day to jump

Right into your bed and punch you in the face and maybe get bday sex


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 10, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> You were not on a cruise. You were just having a lucid dream. :V


I dunno, i gained weight after having 8 meals a day


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 10, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> I wear mine to sleep, no difference, I think I end up waking up earlier, I dunno...



this. mine never comes off 'cept for showers...no effect. :V


----------



## Belluavir (Aug 11, 2011)

I wear my collar for a long time, except when my partner's dad is around or I'm walking around the suburb I live in, and then I'll take it off and then forget about it for a month or two and when I find it under a pile of clothes and trash, I'll be reminded of how much I like it and then I'll wear it again. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Ley (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a choker necklace made out of rawhide string and a bone carving of a swirl on my neck, the swirl being about two inches big. Without it I feel very insecure. Just like if my hair is completely picked up and I'm wearing a tanktop or something? I have a really bad anxiety attack

I'd love to get some leather collars,though. :3c


----------



## Belluavir (Aug 11, 2011)

Ley said:


> I have a choker necklace made out of rawhide string and a bone carving of a swirl on my neck, the swirl being about two inches big. Without it I feel very insecure. Just like if my hair is completely picked up and I'm wearing a tanktop or something? I have a really bad anxiety attack
> 
> I'd love to get some leather collars,though. :3c



Might I recommend the Collar Factory? I got my leather collar and cuffs from them, which you can see in this thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/103644-Mugshits/page13


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2011)

Belluavir said:


> Might I recommend the Collar Factory? I got my leather collar and cuffs from them, which you can see in this thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/103644-Mugshits/page13



Interdasting... Ill lurk for something that satisfys. (Wont take long)


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 11, 2011)

Belluavir said:


> Might I recommend the Collar Factory? I got my leather collar and cuffs from them, which you can see in this thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/103644-Mugshits/page13


some furs recommended me to this site. yeah, my build collar was 50 bucks...


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> some furs recommended me to this site. yeah, my build collar was 50 bucks...


I like the fact you can design your own.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 11, 2011)

I personally do not wear one, but I think to each their own. I guess I have no opinion on it either way. Though sometimes it looks kind of sexy.


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> who wears a shock collar.  serious psot


Extreme BDSM fetishists. (equally serious post.)


----------



## Belluavir (Aug 12, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> some furs recommended me to this site. yeah, my build collar was 50 bucks...



With shipping, my set was over 200 USD, it was well worth it though, I've had them for nearly two years. Think of it as an investment.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 12, 2011)

Belluavir said:


> With shipping, my set was over 200 USD, it was well worth it though, I've had them for nearly two years. Think of it as an investment.


isnt everything we buy an investment?


----------



## Conker (Aug 12, 2011)

collarfactory is pretty nice, but damn spendy. The two I own are from there, and since I don't wear them anymore, I'm kinda just stuck with em. Only worth the price if you can continue to think "this was a good idea" otherwise, a money sink. They are of a high quality though; I'll give em that. And they do a fantastic job fixing mistakes. YMMV


----------



## Limizuki (Aug 12, 2011)

i don't wear one because i dislike things around my neck save for the loose chain i have that has rings on it my mate bought me. Anything else incites a panic attack because of my claustrophobia (fear of being closed in/tight spaces)


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 13, 2011)

The worst collars to wear if you're interested in wearing one 24/7 would be leather or nylon.

i want this


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> *The worst collars to wear if you're interested in wearing one 24/7 would be leather or nylon.
> *


Uh may I ask why?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 13, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> Uh may I ask why?


Leather + sweat = it starts to fall apart
Nylon + sweat = it gets dirty

You can't wash a leather collar like you can a nylon one, either.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Leather + sweat = it starts to fall apart
> Nylon + sweat = it gets dirty
> 
> You can't wash a leather collar like you can a nylon one, either.


I heard that a sweatly leather collar smells bad. But either way, you can always get another one. Or get it padded...


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> I heard that a sweatly leather collar smells bad. But either way, you can always get another one. Or get it padded...


 I like the padded one as an everyday collar. I would get a leather one for more 'formal' occasions.


----------



## Nifae (Aug 13, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> I like the padded one as an everyday collar. I would get a leather one for more 'formal' occasions.



I could use some more info about leather falling apart/smelling foul after a while. I intend on buying a double strap leather collar from collarfactory.com soon, will wearing it around the house/to the store and whatnot make it fall apart?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 14, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> I heard that a sweatly leather collar smells bad. But either way, you can always get another one. Or get it padded...


Well yeah, it would smell bad. It's deteriorating because of sweat.

Padding wouldn't stop the sweat getting absorbed by the fabric


Oh yeah, and a few pages back...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6263271
Took him out today, prong collar on.. very first time wearing it... Instant change in walking. No more pulling, no more straining, no more jumping like a kangaroo


----------



## Mentova (Aug 14, 2011)

clayton you scare me fyi


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 14, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> clayton you scare me fyi


thats mean no i dont 
im just telling people advice.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 14, 2011)

I like ties or scarves better, so would never wear a collar. And if this is about furry BDSM, then go pro:







Strutting around with that hood, ankle attachment, and your giant leather glove, they will be so jealous of you now! Wow~!


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Well yeah, it would smell bad. It's deteriorating because of sweat.
> 
> Padding wouldn't stop the sweat getting absorbed by the fabric


Padding would absorb it whether it's cotton or foam padding, it's better than it going straight to the leather and it's pretty easy to clean too.


----------



## israfur (Aug 14, 2011)

I used to wear about 3 spiked collars at the same time often.. It wasn't a fashion statement, I used to have a bully that would choke me. >.> The spikes provided protection.
I don't really wear collars other than that, my fursona doesn't even wear one lol.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 14, 2011)

israfur said:


> I used to have a bully that would choke me


ugh thats hot
spank-bank


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Aug 15, 2011)

israfur said:


> I used to have a bully that would choke me.



Did you let an adult know


----------



## israfur (Aug 15, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Did you let an adult know


No this was a tough town I grew up in, really bad shit and gangs everywhere. If a kid cried for help whether for parents or the cops, they would be disgraced and beaten to a pulp -often. Dx
I ended up sticking up for myself, no other option really.



Clayton said:


> ugh thats hot
> spank-bank


=@w@=;;;


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Aug 18, 2011)

Pssht, who needs a collar when you have a silver Keyblade around your neck, like me?

But the idea does kinda intrigue me... hmm.


----------



## Sar (Aug 18, 2011)

Krystal Harmonia said:


> Pssht, who needs a collar when you have a silver Keyblade around your neck, like me?
> 
> But the idea does kinda intrigue me... hmm.


With a tweak, you can make the keyblade a tag.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 18, 2011)

A - Clayton scares the hell out of me, and 
B - Kinda irritates me, the whole fashion thing.  It looks ridiculous.  Wear a choker if that's what you like.  Collars are for dogs and cats.  And maybe ferrets too, little wild things that they are.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm fine with it so long as people don't try to force me to wear one. People have their styles of dressing and while I dislike a lot of it, I just keep to myself and wear my kinds of clothes.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 18, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> A - Clayton scares the hell out of me, and
> B - Kinda irritates me, the whole fashion thing.  It looks ridiculous.  Wear a choker if that's what you like.  Collars are for dogs and cats.  And maybe ferrets too, little wild things that they are.


Collars might be rediculous now but it might be the next fashion thing. You know how concepts are, everyone is sceptical, but then they believe it.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 18, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> A - Clayton scares the hell out of me, and
> B - Kinda irritates me, the whole fashion thing.  It looks ridiculous.  Wear a choker if that's what you like.  Collars are for dogs and cats.  And maybe ferrets too, little wild things that they are.


 Meh, whatever floats your boat float w/ it.
I don't like certain things [v-necks make me want to strangle people], and others might not like the shit I wear. [I don't wear collars because I'm not an emo pussy cumdumpster anymore]

Personally? I think this is hot




Nothing hotter and more degrading than making your boyfriend wear a pink collar.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Meh, whatever floats your boat float w/ it.
> I don't like certain things [v-necks make me want to strangle people], and others might not like the shit I wear. [I don't wear collars because I'm not an emo pussy cumdumpster anymore]
> 
> Personally? I think this is hot
> ...


That is indeed nice


----------



## Alderic (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ That is VERY VERY NICE =W= I Don't wear a collar but I find the idea very...interesting ;3


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 18, 2011)

want somethin like that...


----------



## Shaagy (Aug 18, 2011)

I wear a collar everywhere, its just a thing, i guess


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 18, 2011)

Krystal Harmonia said:


> Pssht, who needs a collar when you have a silver Keyblade around your neck, like me?
> 
> But the idea does kinda intrigue me... hmm.



I want to get something different from a tag too.

A pendant like this.


----------



## Conker (Aug 18, 2011)

I kind of want another collar. Doubt I"ll get one, but I kinda want another.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 19, 2011)

probably go for a 1.5 inch instead of a 2 inch, nice cotton padding for the inside, then light blue leather on the outside (1 in)...

to the collar factory!


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> probably go for a 1.5 inch instead of a 2 inch, nice cotton padding for the inside, then light blue leather on the outside (1 in)...
> 
> to the collar factory!


If you're planning on wearing it all the time, I really wouldn't suggest getting the cotton padding inside. It will get all matted from sweat and end up itching your neck.
I used to wear all types of collars for many years when I was younger so I'm not just talking out my ass lol


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> If you're planning on wearing it all the time, I really wouldn't suggest getting the cotton padding inside. It will get all matted from sweat and end up itching your neck.
> I used to wear all types of collars for many years when I was younger so I'm not just talking out my ass lol


yeah, i was planning to get it cotton padding on it. wonder if the collar factory has that....


----------



## Conker (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> If you're planning on wearing it all the time, I really wouldn't suggest getting the cotton padding inside. It will get all matted from sweat and end up itching your neck.
> I used to wear all types of collars for many years when I was younger so I'm not just talking out my ass lol


Aye, I've never worn cotton padding, but I can see how that could get kind of dirty if worn all the time.

The best lining Collarfactory has is lambskin. It's very soft, and from my experiences, holds up very well. Unlined works to, but can be a tad scratchy, and faux fur can get very warm, and also kind of scratchy.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

All I'll say is, if anyone were to try to make me wear one... it would take a while, but I've been taught how to castrate people with a spoon.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> All I'll say is, if anyone were to try to make me wear one... it would take a while, but I've been taught how to castrate people with a spoon.


Hard Candy taught me how to castrate people too

Also, the problem with soft materials lining the inside of collars is that... there's really no good way to wash it without potentially deteriorating the outer material [depending on what the material is... leather is a bad choice for example]


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Hard Candy taught me how to castrate people too
> 
> Also, the problem with soft materials lining the inside of collars is that... there's really no good way to wash it without potentially deteriorating the outer material [depending on what the material is... leather is a bad choice for example]


What about just plain black ribbon?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> What about just plain black ribbon?


Backing? or a ribbon-collar?
The backing will get dirty but I've found that with "ribbon" material you can actually just.. scrape any dirt right off.


----------



## Conker (Aug 19, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> All I'll say is, if anyone were to try to make me wear one... it would take a while, but I've been taught how to castrate people with a spoon.


 G4U MR ITG


Clayton said:


> Also, the problem with soft materials lining the inside of collars is that... there's really no good way to wash it without potentially deteriorating the outer material [depending on what the material is... leather is a bad choice for example]


I've never had to clean mine (don't wear them enough to worry about that ), but cleaning would be a total pain, since collarfactory's are almost all leather. It sort of boils down to never wearing them in the summer because it's too hot.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

Conker said:


> G4U MR ITG
> 
> I've never had to clean mine (don't wear them enough to worry about that ), but cleaning would be a total pain, since collarfactory's are almost all leather. It sort of boils down to never wearing them in the summer because it's too hot.


Not in the summer and also not tight.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Backing? or a ribbon-collar?
> The backing will get dirty but I've found that with "ribbon" material you can actually just.. scrape any dirt right off.


A ribbon-collar.  Contrary to my earlier posts, I thought a cow bell on a black ribbon necklace would look pretty awesome.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> A ribbon-collar.  Contrary to my earlier posts, I thought a cow bell on a black ribbon necklace would look pretty awesome.


Yeah that'd be fine. They're easy to clean


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yeah that'd be fine. They're easy to clean


I remember having this wristband when I was a kid, young and stupid... it was from some band my friend and I were all into.  Leather, with velvet padding.  That thing got ungodly filthy in less than a week.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I remember having this wristband when I was a kid, young and stupid... it was from some band my friend and I were all into.  Leather, with velvet padding.  That thing got ungodly filthy in less than a week.


No doubt, people sweat from their hands!! I'm a hand-sweater for example. I don't sweat from my armpits, head, back, etc. I sweat from my hands.
It isn't like.. dripping drops of wetness, either lol. its kinda weird


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No doubt, people sweat from their hands!! I'm a hand-sweater for example. I don't sweat from my armpits, head, back, etc. I sweat from my hands.
> It isn't like.. dripping drops of wetness, either lol. its kinda weird


Lucky.  I sweat from my back, belly, and boobs.  It gets really annoying in public, 'cause then you can't fix it.


----------



## Sar (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Meh, whatever floats your boat float w/ it.
> I don't like certain things [v-necks make me want to strangle people], and others might not like the shit I wear. [I don't wear collars because I'm not an emo pussy cumdumpster anymore]
> 
> Personally? I think this is hot
> ...



If it was purple, i would go for it.


----------



## wolfystar (Aug 19, 2011)

I use to wear one in highschool, but I did that to make my friends laugh, well that's what I told them. ;P


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Lucky.  I sweat from my back, belly, and boobs.  It gets really annoying in public, 'cause then you can't fix it.


 Try anti-perspirant. I use clear antiperspirant gel and don't sweat


Sarukai said:


> If it was purple, i would go for it.


http://www.bdsmstore.com/productcart/pc/product852.asp

You're in luck


----------



## Sar (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> http://www.bdsmstore.com/productcart/pc/product852.asp
> 
> You're in luck


My day is complete.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

I have seen that which cannot be unseen.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 19, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I have seen that which cannot be unseen.


including other things i saw on that site...


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> including other things i saw on that site...


That was seriously some disturbing shit.  I like the idea of abstract dominance, but the gear is a no-go.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 19, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> That was seriously some disturbing shit.  I like the idea of abstract dominance, but the gear is a no-go.


agreed, but i liked some of the gear, just sayin


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> agreed, but i liked some of the gear, just sayin


I'll admit, the masks looked cool.  For Halloween.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

Kind of surprised to see this on a furry site...
http://www.fetishzone.net/store/kalis-teeth-spiked-cock-ring-chastity-device-p-2819.html?language=en

http://www.bdsmstore.com/productcart/pc/product1234.asp
Fuck yeaa

Both are obviously NSFW


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Kind of surprised to see this on a furry site...
> http://www.fetishzone.net/store/kalis-teeth-spiked-cock-ring-chastity-device-p-2819.html?language=en
> 
> http://www.bdsmstore.com/productcart/pc/product1234.asp
> ...


Do you know of any sites with other... fetishes, like drill instructors, perhaps?  I hate calling it a fetish, 'cause I'm leaving for Parris Island in June and don't wanna have that hanging over me.


----------



## Sar (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Kind of surprised to see this on a furry site...
> http://www.fetishzone.net/store/kalis-teeth-spiked-cock-ring-chastity-device-p-2819.html?language=en
> 
> http://www.bdsmstore.com/productcart/pc/product1234.asp
> ...


No shit. XD


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Do you know of any sites with other... fetishes, like drill instructors, perhaps?  I hate calling it a fetish, 'cause I'm leaving for Parris Island in June and don't wanna have that hanging over me.


..huh?
Drill instructors?


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ..huh?
> Drill instructors?


Yeah, you know, campaign covers, stone-cold glares, glamorous bodies...


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Yeah, you know, campaign covers, stone-cold glares, glamorous bodies...


Lmao I don't know waht you mean, to be honest.
I don't get off to porn so I don't know any good sites. I apologize


----------



## Friendlyfire (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying a collar. I'm planning to tell everyone close to me I'm a furry soon, and going to go all out (fursuit not included, those things creep me out a bit) just need to find a decent collar somewhere


----------



## Sar (Aug 20, 2011)

Friendlyfire said:


> just need to find a decent collar somewhere


Pet-store?


----------



## Friendlyfire (Aug 21, 2011)

I just recently got a standard dog collar, I wear it at school, but not at home, don't know how that would go over


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 22, 2011)

Friendlyfire said:


> I just recently got a standard dog collar, I wear it at school, but not at home, don't know how that would go over



I would agree that wearing at school could be better than wearing it at home because well your friends are your friends and it's not like everyone knows you in your school. For your home, a lot could happen. I mean, your family is stuck with you for like ever. But your school is just your school, you will probably never see any students ever again when you graduate. Which can be good. Also, your parents might see you in the newspaper or yearbook with your collar on, and they would ask you why. I think if you are anxious with your parents, that you test it continuously with school. Then move it to your parents. 

Also, you can wear your collar at home, just not when people are around, or in your room, alone, or at night when everyone is sleeping. I do that.:-D


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Aug 22, 2011)

"I'll not have my son wearing a dog collar"

well there's a fucking bell on it so I guess your comment doesn't make much sense, does it dad


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 22, 2011)

I used to wear collars at home 
what of it, dad
yeah
thats right
now if youll excuse me im gonna run around on all fours in the backyard


----------



## israfur (Aug 22, 2011)

I didn't think of it till now, but if I ever got a dog I'll prolly have him wearing a bandana with a steel tag sown into it.
I think it's more personal that way. c:


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 22, 2011)

israfur said:


> I didn't think of it till now, but if I ever got a dog I'll prolly have him wearing a bandana with a steel tag sown into it.
> I think it's more personal that way. c:


I think it would rip very easily. There *are* bandanas that you slip collars through so it\s attached to a collar.. that way if the bandana rips, there's still a collar w/ tags.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I used to wear collars at home
> what of it, dad
> yeah
> thats right
> now if youll excuse me im gonna run around on all fours in the backyard


*sees stairs* No one's home... ANIMAL MODE, ACTIVATE!  *gallops up the stairs*


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 22, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> *sees stairs* No one's home... ANIMAL MODE, ACTIVATE!  *gallops up the stairs*


HAHAHAH I STILL DO THAT
Lmfao oh god

*BEAST MODE*


----------



## israfur (Aug 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I think it would rip very easily. There *are* bandanas that you slip collars through so it\s attached to a collar.. that way if the bandana rips, there's still a collar w/ tags.


Really? How about if I crocheted one? =O
Well I don't expect anyone here to really have a vast knoweldge on crochet but I bet that if I made a bandana with sturdy fabric- tightly knitted, it'll come out alright.
I'm a stubborn fuck I know xD If all else fails I'll crochet him a collar.



lunar_helix said:


> ANIMAL MODE, ACTIVATE!


LMAO


----------



## israfur (Aug 22, 2011)

darrrnnn double post! x(


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 22, 2011)

I wear one on my wrist for remembering my cat that was paralized.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 22, 2011)

israfur said:


> Really? How about if I crocheted one? =O
> Well I don't expect anyone here to really have a vast knoweldge on crochet but I bet that if I made a bandana with sturdy fabric- tightly knitted, it'll come out alright.
> I'm a stubborn fuck I know xD If all else fails I'll crochet him a collar.
> 
> ...


 
Oh yeah maybe, I was just thinking that a metal tag + a normal bandana material = sharp edges being pulled and ripped



catilda lily said:


> I wear one on my wrist for remembering my cat that was paralized.


I'm very sorry about your cat ]:


----------



## Rampa (Aug 23, 2011)

Someone may have noted this before, but since I feel too lazy to read the whole thread now (burn me), I'll say it anyway.
I've used to associate people wearing (dog) collars to those who are really into BDSM/dominance fetishes, ever thought that people, especially older people might think that too? Not that one should not wear something they like in fear of being mistook for something else, just pointing out.
And do all you who wear collars have some "pet animal" fursona then?


----------



## Sar (Aug 23, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> *sees stairs* No one's home... ANIMAL MODE, ACTIVATE!  *gallops up the stairs*


Conviently, that time is now.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 23, 2011)

Rampa said:


> I've used to associate people wearing (dog) collars to those who are really into BDSM/dominance fetishes, ever thought that people, especially older people might think that too?


 I live in God's waiting room. I don't give a shit and no one else ever gave me shit for it.


Rampa said:


> And do all you who wear collars have some "pet animal" fursona then?


Nope


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 24, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> *sees stairs* No one's home... ANIMAL MODE, ACTIVATE!  *gallops up the stairs*


I seem to do that too.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 24, 2011)

Rampa said:


> I've used to associate people wearing (dog) collars to those who are really into BDSM/dominance fetishes, ever thought that people, especially older people might think that too? Not that one should not wear something they like in fear of being mistook for something else, just pointing out.
> And do all you who wear collars have some "pet animal" fursona then?


We all seem to kow that. And I dunno, I think it's more to show that your in the furry fandom, aside from wearing tails, etc.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> HAHAHAH I STILL DO THAT
> Lmfao oh god
> 
> *BEAST MODE*


Oh thank god, I thought I was the only one.



Rampa said:


> Someone may have noted this before, but since I feel too lazy to read the whole thread now (burn me), I'll say it anyway.
> I've used to associate people wearing (dog) collars to those who are really into BDSM/dominance fetishes, ever thought that people, especially older people might think that too? Not that one should not wear something they like in fear of being mistook for something else, just pointing out.
> And do all you who wear collars have some "pet animal" fursona then?


What would you consider a bell on a ribbon?  And not in a choker fashion, more like a necklace that comes down to a bit above the bosom.  I know there's people who have cows as pets (I want one), but what exactly would that imply if I wore something like that?
EDIT: Love your sig, Rampa.  Even though my Latin's not advanced enough to translate it.  :3


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 24, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Yeah, you know, campaign covers, stone-cold glares, glamorous bodies...


 
man
i had a dream about muscly, sweaty, angry men yelling at me and making me their bitch./ that was some hooottt shoooooootttttt


sigh
*dreams about it today while watching my muscly 18y.o italian neighbour work on building his deck*
mmm


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Naturally, after I said I don't wear them somewhere on page one or two, Will went out and bought me a dog collar while he was here. It's green. 

Mehhh I still don't think I'll where this out and about. I've already got his little scorpio charm necklace thing he forgot here, for that.


----------



## Creechling (Aug 25, 2011)

I own a collection of collars and chokers. I love anything that fits snuglly (nothing too tight, no asphyxiation please) around the neck. Half way up is preferable, but sitting at the base of the throat is acceptable. I am a visual creature, I love the way they look, and put them onto my character because of it, not the other way around. They're my accessory of choice.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 25, 2011)

Im thinking about getting one. 
Maybe after I get ears and a tail. :L


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 25, 2011)

Creechling said:


> Half way up is preferable, but sitting at the base of the throat is acceptable.


half way





base of throat


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 25, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Mehhh I still don't think I'll where this out and about. I've already got his little scorpio charm necklace thing he forgot here, for that.



Take Scorpio charm off necklace.
Put Scorpio charm on collar.
Success.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 25, 2011)

Sphinx said:


> Take Scorpio charm off necklace.
> Put Scorpio charm on collar.
> Success.


Sorry dear, I don't think so.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm part of another community other than Furry. (Psst...Goth ;3)

(I don't physically have one now but in the future maybe.)


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 30, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I'm part of another community other than Furry. (Psst...Goth ;3)
> 
> (I don't physically have one now but in the future maybe.)


for some reason, i heard that it's a rule of being goth or something, that you needed some kinda black collar


----------



## Ben (Aug 30, 2011)

Collars have always looked stupidly tacky to me, no matter who wears them. Even my friend Brendan, who will wear jumpsuits and high heels because he just wants to, looked absolutely atrocious with a spiked one. It's just. It's not something people should do.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 30, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> for some reason, i heard that it's a rule of being goth or something, that you needed some kinda black collar


No, it depends on what branch of goth is your niche; Lolita, Victorian/Romantique goth doesn't have a collar a part of the aesthetic. The collar comes from the "old school" goth style that branched to Steampunk, Graver, Rivithead, Metalhead, and Cyber goth aesthetics.

(I'm a mix of Steampunk & Graver.)


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Aug 30, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> No, it depends on what branch of goth is your niche; Lolita, Victorian/Romantique goth doesn't have a collar a part of the aesthetic. The collar comes from the "old school" goth style that branched to Steampunk, Graver, Rivithead, Metalhead, and Cyber goth aesthetics.
> 
> (I'm a mix of Steampunk & Graver.)



I'll admit, not knowing you, as was a bit wary of the self labeling but you seen to know your stuff! Not that...my opinion matters.

I like choker type necklaces, always have. This is simply another type xD


----------



## Lunar (Aug 30, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> No, it depends on what branch of goth is your niche; Lolita, Victorian/Romantique goth doesn't have a collar a part of the aesthetic. The collar comes from the "old school" goth style that branched to Steampunk, Graver, Rivithead, Metalhead, and Cyber goth aesthetics.
> 
> (I'm a mix of Steampunk & Graver.)


Ohhhh, I love Victorian~  /)^É›^(\  I want a dress that I can wear around with my cousin who's getting one, and we'll go to McDonald's or something and make a scene and throw stuff.  Then walk out like nothing happened.
Also the whole Sherlock thing's pretty cool, too.  :3


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 31, 2011)

It's an S&M thing.


----------



## israfur (Aug 31, 2011)

I thought goths hated it when people labeled them.. Just saying.
Then again I'm probably thinking of the 90's goth scene.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 31, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> It's an S&M thing.


and a goth, furry thing


----------



## Sar (Aug 31, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> and a goth, furry thing


it's a pet thing. :V


----------



## Fizzington (Aug 31, 2011)

I find it kinda comforting, and I just like how it looks. Eh. I have to hide it from my family, because I tried buying one once with my mom there, and she was saying how only psychotic people wear them. Is she trying to tell me something?...


----------



## Night-san (Aug 31, 2011)

It's personally symbolic (not in a BDSM way), and I like the feel on my neck.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 31, 2011)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> I'll admit, not knowing you, as was a bit wary of the self labeling but you seen to know your stuff! Not that...my opinion matters.
> 
> I like choker type necklaces, always have. This is simply another type xD


It goes to show, I research before I go into it. Also personally finding which one sparks my interest the strongest that I'll stick to without bouncing around.



lunar_helix said:


> Ohhhh, I love Victorian~  /)^É›^(\  I want a  dress that I can wear around with my cousin who's getting one, and we'll  go to McDonald's or something and make a scene and throw stuff.  Then  walk out like nothing happened.
> Also the whole Sherlock thing's pretty cool, too.  :3


Sherlock Holmes style is pretty cool, I like more of the Bioshock meets Sleepy Hollow mix.


----------



## koohiimonsutaa (Sep 1, 2011)

Since I'm into D/S and BDSM, I see collars as an ownership symbol. I proudly wore one when I was owned.  But I know some people just like the look. And they do look sexy sometimes.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 1, 2011)

Fizzington said:


> I tried buying one once with my mom there, and she was saying how only psychotic people wear them. Is she trying to tell me something?...


Well, I guess so too, to prevent them from suiciding...?


----------



## Kahroo (Sep 3, 2011)

I want to wear one cause I think it's cute. :3 And I'm going to get this one:




Only going to cost me $16.30 ($5.24 Collar+$9.99 2 Day shipping) From PetCo


----------



## wolfman25 (Sep 3, 2011)

I would wear one but my parents would strongly disagree with it


----------



## WONDERLANDwuffie (Sep 3, 2011)

because i like being choked ^.^


----------



## israfur (Sep 3, 2011)

.. I would let my kids get one if they wanted.
When I was in high school I knew this guy who wanted one, so I got him a black collar for Christmas.
My forth grade teacher got me one for Christmas too (when I was 10.) It was black with Rainbow borders<3


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 3, 2011)

Some people like wearing collars just because they like it, I don't wear collars but I do wear necklaces since there like collars to me.


----------



## Sar (Sep 4, 2011)

israfur said:


> My forth grade teacher got me one for Christmas too (when I was 10.) It was black with Rainbow borders<3


How? Did you ask the teacher for one? Genuinely curious.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 4, 2011)

WONDERLANDwuffie said:


> because i like being choked ^.^


oh goodness gracious

D --> I'm getting sweaty


----------



## Sar (Sep 4, 2011)

Kahroo said:


> I want to wear one cause I think it's cute. :3 And I'm going to get this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get a red one with a bell. They always look adorable. :3


----------



## Conker (Sep 4, 2011)

Kahroo said:


> I want to wear one cause I think it's cute. :3 And I'm going to get this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now and then the urge strikes me to get another collar (to not wear most likely), but I can no longer justify spending the money on something from Collarfactory. They make good work, but ti's just too damned expensive. However, I really like the one you just posted. If the urge strikes again, I might have to hit up PetCo.com. Course, I probably wouldn't wear that one either so


----------



## Mentova (Sep 4, 2011)

I've gotten a lot more furfaggy recently and honestly I'd probably wear a collar if it wasn't associated with the BDSM fetish scene and I wouldn't look like a dweeb wearing one.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 5, 2011)

Holy crap-oly, this thread is still hot?

Anyway, I don't see any point in me ever wanting to wear one. When the temperature is hot, it'd annoy the sit out of me, and when it's cold, I'll be wearing a scarf anyway.


----------



## Conker (Sep 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Holy crap-oly, this thread is still hot?
> 
> Anyway, I don't see any point in me ever wanting to wear one. When the temperature is hot, it'd annoy the sit out of me, and when it's cold, I'll be wearing a scarf anyway.


The one I have has faux fur on it, and it's actually really nice to wear in the winter  I don't like scarves.


----------



## Nyxneko (Sep 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Holy crap-oly, this thread is still hot?
> 
> Anyway, I don't see any point in me ever wanting to wear one. When the temperature is hot, it'd annoy the sit out of me, and when it's cold, I'll be wearing a scarf anyway.



wait, people actually wear scarves without it just being a lame fashion statement?? When the hell did this happen?! XD


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Sep 5, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> wait, people actually wear scarves without it just being a lame fashion statement?? When the hell did this happen?! XD



Some people want to take care of their throats

My vocal teacher made us wear scarves during the winter to keep our voices unharmed


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Some people want to take care of their throats
> 
> My vocal teacher made us wear scarves during the winter to keep our voices unharmed


dont stick dicks in your throat unless you want bruises and no singing


----------



## israfur (Sep 5, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> How? Did you ask the teacher for one? Genuinely curious.


Nope. It was just a surprise gift lol. n__n



Clayton said:


> dont stick dicks in your throat unless you want bruises and no singing


I feel immature for loling out loud to this


----------



## Xenke (Sep 5, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> wait, people actually wear scarves without it just being a lame fashion statement?? When the hell did this happen?! XD



Well, I just like the way they look on me. >>

It never actually gets cold enough here for me to even want to wear long-sleeves, really.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2011)

i enjoy looking sexy in the winter with my scarves
so no its for warmth and also for good looks


----------



## Sar (Sep 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i enjoy looking sexy in the winter with my scarvesso no its for warmth and also for good looks


What about the summer?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> What about the summer?


...whhhy would I wear a scarf in the summer..


----------



## Sar (Sep 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ...whhhy would I wear a scarf in the summer..


You can get scarfs that are made of a thinner fabric that people tend to wear in the summer. They are square pieces of fabric that are folded into a wearable. I don't get the point in them.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> You can get scarfs that are made of a thinner fabric that people tend to wear in the summer. They are square pieces of fabric that are folded into a wearable. I don't get the point in them.


Those are called keffiyehs and they aren't scarves. They're a middle-eastern version of a bandana. It's very thin, used for fashion and in the middle east - to keep cool, keep the sun off you and to keep sand/dust from getting in your face.
In the middle-east, they are worn on the head and wrapped around the face/neck. In North America/Japan/Wherever else, they're worn like bandanas


----------



## Sar (Sep 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Those are called keffiyehs and they aren't scarves. They're a middle-eastern version of a bandana. It's very thin, used for fashion and in the middle east - to keep cool, keep the sun off you and to keep sand/dust from getting in your face.
> In the middle-east, they are worn on the head and wrapped around the face/neck. In North America/Japan/Wherever else, they're worn like bandanas


You meaning these BTW?


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 5, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> wait, people actually wear scarves without it just being a lame fashion statement?? When the hell did this happen?! XD


(ãƒŽà² ç›Šà² )ãƒŽå½¡â”»â”â”»
ABOUT 90% OF YOUR BODY HEAT ESCAPES FROM YOUR NECK AND UP. 

Fucking hipsters ruining everything. I'll wear my pashmina scarves and enjoy them, thank-you-very-much.


----------



## israfur (Sep 5, 2011)

You guys you guys.
I just came back from petco with a collar and I don't have a dog.
*throws it on*


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> You meaning these BTW?


yep, thats a keffiyeh


----------



## Nyxneko (Sep 5, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> (ãƒŽà² ç›Šà² )ãƒŽå½¡â”»â”â”»
> ABOUT 90% OF YOUR BODY HEAT ESCAPES FROM YOUR NECK AND UP.
> 
> Fucking hipsters ruining everything. I'll wear my pashmina scarves and enjoy them, thank-you-very-much.



I'm not saying its a bad thing, I'm just saying that I live in 'omg its winter for half the year' Wisconsin, and I rarely see people wearing a scarf.


----------



## Kahroo (Sep 5, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> get a red one with a bell. They always look adorable. :3



I was thinking about doing that once, but then again I think the bell might get annoying. And I like that color better. :3


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Sep 6, 2011)

I used to wear a collar, simply to show I was part of the furry fandom.  My parents thought it was a bit odd, but didn't mind, but then my dad pointed out: "You're a wolf, wolves don't wear collars out in the wild." Aaaand, I haven't worn a collar since


----------



## Sar (Sep 7, 2011)

Kahroo said:


> I was thinking about doing that once, but then again I think the bell might get annoying. And I like that color better. :3


 Attach bell to some sort of keyring then attach that to collar. That way the bell can be removed and put in your pocket whenever you wish.



Clayton said:


> yep, thats a keffiyeh


I always wondered what they were really called. Thankx.


----------



## Kahroo (Sep 7, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Attach bell to some sort of keyring then attach that to collar. That way the bell can be removed and put in your pocket whenever you wish.



Eh idk. Just sorta not my thing.


----------



## Bir (Sep 7, 2011)

The only collar I ever cared to wear was a gift from Skahlly. It was a three inch wide black belt before it's time, and was studded with metal rings. She hand sewed bells to every one of the rings, and I had a lovely jingly collar. I wore it to gym. 

I don't wear collars now, because I mostly wear bells in some fashion. Either attached to something I'm wearing, or in my jewelry... I just like bells. 

However, I do have some really really awesome collars I /could/ use if I wanted to. One is a green leather collar, studded with one jewel.  Another is a rusty red leather collar lined with bullet shells, similar to the one shown:







And I like to order dog tags all the time. Mostly just to add to random things of mine, but they are pretty sweet and would make pretty cool additions to any sort of collar. They're from FetchaPassion on Etsy and come in about a bajillion designs.


----------



## stratkat (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll wear studded collars that just snap/button, those ones you get at spencers for 10 bucks. I have one with tiny pink studs, and one with black/red studs.

I think they look good, and I find them attractive on other people.  Half the time I just get w/e girl I'm with to wear 'em.


----------



## Sar (Sep 8, 2011)

Bir said:


> Another is a rusty red leather collar lined with bullet shells, similar to the one shown:



Im starting to see more items of clothing like this. Its a good change from the tradional 'studded' collars.
(Also, the picture looks like a top-hat.)



Bir said:


>


I had a look through the etsy page. The designs are indeed interesting.
I would get something like this for the winter:


----------



## israfur (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh God Bir your shop is wonderful, I just got a collar really recently and I've been looking for the perfect taggy to go on it. D:
When I get a job ima pay for one of those.


----------



## meowtacles (Sep 11, 2011)

i just think it's cute.  mine's purple with fake diamonds, and a heart tag from petsmart with my name on it.  i don't wear it much anymore, but sometimes i do.


----------



## Uro (Sep 11, 2011)

Either wear one at a convention or a BDSM event. Or be prepared to get looked at strangely.


----------



## Conker (Sep 11, 2011)

Uro said:


> Either wear one at a convention or a BDSM event. Or be prepared to get looked at strangely.


Depends on where you wear them. I wore mine a few times at college, and most people didn't seem to notice. I got a few looks, but not the exaggerated amount I expected or most people mention. Granted, there were some pretty odd moments over them, but nothing too bad. 

I don't think most people really care in the long run, if they even notice at all.


----------



## Uro (Sep 12, 2011)

Conker said:


> Depends on where you wear them. I wore mine a few times at college, and most people didn't seem to notice. I got a few looks, but not the exaggerated amount I expected or most people mention. Granted, there were some pretty odd moments over them, but nothing too bad.
> 
> I don't think most people really care in the long run, if they even notice at all.



Well in an adult community such as college you aren't likely to run into overt actions such as blatant name calling and etc as you would in a setting such as high school.

With that being said though I'm sure there was plenty of covert hostility such as gossiping "did you see what that person was wearing? wtf?". I know I've ran into quite a few tweets and facebook status updates along the lines of "some weird kid on campus is wearing a tail and footpaw slippers" (true story, and I knew who it was). Followed by a chain of at least 30 comments of people ridiculing the person.

So while you may think no one thinks it's odd or talks about it, there is a slew of mediums in which you're probably being talked about (that is if it's obviously noticeable).


----------



## Conker (Sep 12, 2011)

Uro said:


> Well in an adult community such as college you aren't likely to run into overt actions such as blatant name calling and etc as you would in a setting such as high school.
> 
> With that being said though I'm sure there was plenty of covert hostility such as gossiping "did you see what that person was wearing? wtf?". I know I've ran into quite a few tweets and facebook status updates along the lines of "some weird kid on campus is wearing a tail and footpaw slippers" (true story, and I knew who it was). Followed by a chain of at least 30 comments of people ridiculing the person.
> 
> So while you may think no one thinks it's odd or talks about it, there is a slew of mediums in which you're probably being talked about (that is if it's obviously noticeable).


I suppose that's true :V There are reasons why I stopped wearing my collars so


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 13, 2011)

wolfman25 said:


> I would wear one but my parents would strongly disagree with it


Do you know for sure that they would disagree with you wearing one...?

Show them pictures of people wearing collars quietly, say that you think it's cool and you want to try it or something. be suddle and slow with this. That's how I got my cell phone, showed them the benifits slowly. They end up remembering it and getting what I wanted.

Plan it well, either that or they know about goth and bdsm, unlikely that they know about the furry fandom.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 13, 2011)

israfur said:


> .. I would let my kids get one if they wanted.
> When I was in high school I knew this guy who wanted one, so I got him a black collar for Christmas.
> My forth grade teacher got me one for Christmas too (when I was 10.) It was black with Rainbow borders<3


You're so cool. And lol, your 4th grade TEACHER GOT YOU ONE??? How the hell did that even happen? Your teacher is either weird or something. were you a furry back then...?


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 13, 2011)

Conker said:


> The one I have has faux fur on it, and it's actually really nice to wear in the winter  I don't like scarves.


Thinks collar with bright faux fur on it with high contrast to the collar itself in the winter is pretty fashionable, and hot


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 13, 2011)

IkodoMoonstrife said:


> I used to wear a collar, simply to show I was part of the furry fandom.  My parents thought it was a bit odd, but didn't mind, but then my dad pointed out: "You're a wolf, wolves don't wear collars out in the wild." Aaaand, I haven't worn a collar since


your a_* trained *_wolf...

...right...?


...and your in the wild? Cool.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 13, 2011)

Conker said:


> Depends on where you wear them. I wore mine a few times at college, and most people didn't seem to notice. I got a few looks, but not the exaggerated amount I expected or most people mention. Granted, there were some pretty odd moments over them, but nothing too bad.
> 
> I don't think most people really care in the long run, if they even notice at all.


People in high school have too much free time, like me.

When it's like university or college, they really don't care because they are too busy with more important things than making a big deal about it.


----------



## buni (Sep 13, 2011)

Enh. I wear a powder-blue leather collar and cuffs as part of my day-to-day attire, and have for about two years, I think. Before that, I had a metal chain I wore for... oh, jeez, probably close to eight years or so. They started out as a replacement for a wedding ring. Both of my mate have matching sets (in fuschia and dark blue).


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 13, 2011)

Uro said:


> Well in an adult community such as college you aren't likely to run into overt actions such as blatant name calling and etc as you would in a setting such as high school.
> 
> With that being said though I'm sure there was plenty of covert hostility such as gossiping "did you see what that person was wearing? wtf?". I know I've ran into quite a few tweets and facebook status updates along the lines of "some weird kid on campus is wearing a tail and footpaw slippers" (true story, and I knew who it was). Followed by a chain of at least 30 comments of people ridiculing the person.
> 
> So while you may think no one thinks it's odd or talks about it, there is a slew of mediums in which you're probably being talked about (that is if it's obviously noticeable).


Happy that I dont use Facebook. HeH I hate when I see someone or something being ridiculed in such a way. Always make the person look bad to everyone even though one never meet the person which creates perception and prejudice.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 13, 2011)

buni said:


> Enh. I wear a powder-blue leather collar and cuffs as part of my day-to-day attire, and have for about two years, I think. Before that, I had a metal chain I wore for... oh, jeez, probably close to eight years or so. They started out as a replacement for a wedding ring. Both of my mate have matching sets (in fuschia and dark blue).


Wants to see pics


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2011)

I would probably wear a collar if I wouldn't get weird stares from the people at my school and just because I like the feeling of something around my neck.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 13, 2011)

Arctic, I am going to have to ask you to use the multiquote button when making posts, or merge other posts you have into one.





Conker said:


> Depends on where you wear them. I wore mine a few times at college, and most people didn't seem to notice. I got a few looks, but not the exaggerated amount I expected or most people mention. Granted, there were some pretty odd moments over them, but nothing too bad.
> 
> I don't think most people really care in the long run, if they even notice at all.




It also depends on what you wear it with too.
I have a collar that has spikes and a silver Gaelic dragon charm in the middle, and I tend to wear it appropriate clothing that makes the collar blend in. When I wore it, people's eyes were more drawn to the charm and they asked questions of "Where did I get it" or "Did I make it". I stopped wearing mine after while and lost interest in wearing collars. 

 Those that wear the nylon collars with generic clothing are the ones that get gawked at because of how it looks.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 13, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Arctic, I am going to have to ask you to use the multiquote button when making posts, or merge other posts you have into one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I though that it would auto merge Sith the previous posts...

Looks like it didn't...

Anyways, the only collar to wear around is a leather collar because nylon looks bad on one's neck. It might be difficult to clean than nylon but it just looks and feels better to walk around with. And I think it lasts longer...?

either way, I would go for a leather collar.


----------



## Conker (Sep 13, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It also depends on what you wear it with too.
> I have a collar that has spikes and a silver Gaelic dragon charm in the middle, and I tend to wear it appropriate clothing that makes the collar blend in. When I wore it, people's eyes were more drawn to the charm and they asked questions of "Where did I get it" or "Did I make it". I stopped wearing mine after while and lost interest in wearing collars.
> 
> Those that wear the nylon collars with generic clothing are the ones that get gawked at because of how it looks.


True. Granted, I don't have any punk or goth or any clothing like that, but I did try and color coordinate so the damn thing didn't stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## SquiRoFL (Sep 13, 2011)

I tried on a really nice collar at Anthrocon, so i can see why people would like wearing them. It's just a personal choice I guess. Freedom of expresion.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 13, 2011)

The point is to wear stuff that is monochromatic or simular colours. A bright green collar would fit with white pants and some bright shirt such as light green or yello or orange. A black collar wouldn't be so noticible with dark clothing such as black shoes, jeans, shirt, ahir, hat. Basically everything goth. You can do a lot to not make the collar so noticible. Or you can hide it but whats the point of wearing it if your not going to show it. Either way if you want to hide it, hide it under a turtle neck sweater in the winter or even under a scarf.

either way, if you try to make it less noticible, good luck with that. People are still going to see that nice collar you have on when they look up into your eyes, saying "wow, someone is wearing a dawg collar!" 

You really have nothing to worry about, you will get used to it and hell, if you wear it to school or whatever, you might just start a trend. Wearing collars, now that would be cool, but difficult to achive.


----------



## buni (Sep 14, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> Wants to see pics



Pardon the crappy phone-cam-in-mirror jitter.


----------



## DaniSkunk (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't currently wear a collar, but I used to every day.  It was a real nice one that my ex had custom made for me a few years ago.  It was actually tasteful and stylish, and just seemed to look right on me, and fit in with the rest of my look.  I didn't even wear it as necessarily a furry thing, but just because I thought it looked good on me, and treated it the same as if I were to wear a necklace every day.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 14, 2011)

I personally know more people who wear a collar on a daily basis due to the demi-punk scene, rather than any bdsm relation, or furfaggotry. 
Hey, a nice spiked leather collar looks all right with liberty spikes and snake bites.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 14, 2011)

Wonders if you still hav it, posts pics, wanna see if it really does fit.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 14, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> Wonders if you still hav it, posts pics, wanna see if it really does fit.


Well, that didn't come off as incredibly creepy or anything.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 14, 2011)

Furries wearing collars are easier to manage when they start acting weird in public. All you have to do is hitch them to something :V


----------



## Sar (Sep 15, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> Wonders if you still hav it, posts pics, wanna see if it really does fit.


Google them yourself. That's just creepy!


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 15, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Google them yourself. That's just creepy!


Creepy indeed. And lol so much necklace chains.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 15, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Google them yourself. That's just creepy!


Pfft. No black lipstick? Not trying hard enough there. Honestly, there's a right way to do these things. >;c


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 15, 2011)

Collars are a bit of an overkill sometimes. And they rarely seem to match anything in my wardrobe  

Well no the tail doesn't either... Nor do the bondage cuffs.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 15, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Furries wearing collars are easier to manage when they start acting weird in public. All you have to do is hitch them to something :V


as in leash them to something far away from the public so they don'tmake it any worse. Yeah I think that works...


----------



## Bir (Sep 15, 2011)

israfur said:


> Oh God Bir your shop is wonderful, I just got a collar really recently and I've been looking for the perfect taggy to go on it. D:
> When I get a job ima pay for one of those.



XD

That's not my shop! I said so right there in my post : P

But they are beautiful. I bought a simple copper circular one for Olive just to see if a simple design would come out alright, and it really did. They're absolutely beautiful. I want to buy a crap ton of them. Several for Olive, and several for me. x3


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 16, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Collars are a bit of an overkill sometimes. And they rarely seem to match anything in my wardrobe
> 
> Well no the tail doesn't either... Nor do the bondage cuffs.


The only thing I can see fitting with collars is either derping in a fursuit, of with all black, gothic( if you want) clothing.

For tail, anything. For cuffs, anything. For bondage cuffs, well that's different. I don't see it fitting in public, except for maybe on a fursuit.


----------



## Conker (Sep 25, 2011)

Kahroo said:


> I want to wear one cause I think it's cute. :3 And I'm going to get this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is a tad old now, but did you end up getting that? If so, what are your thoughts after owning it? My inner furfag is growing bored and that kind of collar is a cheap and easy way to appease it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 25, 2011)

This thread makes me want a collar. 

This one.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> This thread makes me want a collar.
> 
> This one.


lol that's a pretty nice collar


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> This thread makes me want a collar.
> 
> This one.



I'd love to see that collar on like...a poodle or shih tzu.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't wear a collar because I don't want people knowing I'm a furfag. (see, fag is just a suffix, I know how it's supposed to be used)


----------



## EchoWolf (Sep 25, 2011)

I wear it when Im in bed with another fur not fursuiting i dnt have the money but i think its hot ill wear mine out sometimes tho just depends on my mood


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 25, 2011)

StonedWerewolf said:


> I wear it when Im in bed with another fur not fursuiting i dnt have the money but i think its hot ill wear mine out sometimes tho just depends on my mood








Anyway, looking at pics of collars, I think the bigger, thicker, padded-looking ones are probably the best. The thin ones have such a flamboyant vibe to them, I feel... Not that a bit of flamboyance or otherwise girliness is a bad thing when pulled off correctly, but y'know... Also spikes look a bit silly sometimes (though not all the time) but if I had a choice between studs or spikes, I'd pick spikes, or maybe just no spikes whatsoever and just leave it with plain black leather! A plate with something engraved into it could look cool though.


----------



## Conker (Sep 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Anyway, looking at pics of collars, I think the bigger, thicker, padded-looking ones are probably the best. The thin ones have such a flamboyant vibe to them, I feel... Not that a bit of flamboyance or otherwise girliness is a bad thing when pulled off correctly, but y'know... Also spikes look a bit silly sometimes (though not all the time) but if I had a choice between studs or spikes, I'd pick spikes, or maybe just no spikes whatsoever and just leave it with plain black leather! A plate with something engraved into it could look cool though.


Hmm, it's hard to tell. I prefer the thinner ones because they are more comfortable; you pretty much forget you're wearing them. They aren't restrictive at all. I have two; the thickest one I own is 1" and it really carries a BDSM vibe, while my thinner .75" one looks more like a choker. It's more discrete, if nothing else. It really depends on the person though, how they dress, and those kinds of factors. 

My personal preference is thinner over thicker. I wouldn't go any thicker than an inch.


----------



## EchoWolf (Sep 25, 2011)

I have  3 one of them is just a dog one its black fabric and has little paw prints with crossbones under them all around it, then I have basically a bdsm one with a leash just for shits and i have a plain brown leather one with tags that say my furs name and my old boyfriends name but i got rid of the one with his name cause I'm not with him anymore


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Anyway, looking at pics of collars, I think the bigger, thicker, padded-looking ones are probably the best. The thin ones have such a flamboyant vibe to them, I feel... Not that a bit of flamboyance or otherwise girliness is a bad thing when pulled off correctly, but y'know... Also spikes look a bit silly sometimes (though not all the time) but if I had a choice between studs or spikes, I'd pick spikes, or maybe just no spikes whatsoever and just leave it with plain black leather! A plate with something engraved into it could look cool though.


I'd go for thick too, even double strap or 2 ply.  I feel that a nice thick one feels the best for me.  Spikes are cool but I don't want to get a hole in my hand when I scratch my neck or whatever. Studded is nice too. Thick ones just feel nice for me. Probably going to go for one later.the one I have is nylon, one inch. Probably going to go for 1.5 or 1.75. When it gets to 2 inches, it goes straight to bdsm. Also, cotton padding or faux fur.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 26, 2011)

I wear mine to my college classes, I don't really explain why I'm wearing it to strangers though


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 26, 2011)

This Friday! Wear your collars and tails!

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=234117546624376


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 26, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> This Friday! Wear your collars and tails!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=234117546624376


lol, im wearing mine right now. No tail though, gonna get that later. Btw, facebook got crappy, useless features


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 11, 2011)

Don't wear one and never plan to. Same goes with any other furry accessory; I like to keep my furry online-only.


----------



## FireFeathers (Oct 11, 2011)

I just got one, and I've wanted to wear one for a while, but I just kinda didn't have the nerve to blatantly make myself out of social norm.   I dunno yet entirely why i like wearing it, certainly not for the  bondage community or anything, but it's kinda a way to include myself into the fandom more, and kinda a  way to connect with my character, and kinda a way to feel like I belong someplace, which is a feeling i didn't really have before.  Best as i can figure, that's why i like it. 

That and it's got this bitchin' minecraft creeper pendent on it.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh man, I completely forgot about this thread.

Been rethinking my cowbell necklace... unnecessary expense, and I need to save all the money I can.  Got a reenactment coming up that I still need to get my uniform for, and the rest is for moving out.


----------



## iKero-chu (Oct 11, 2011)

Err, I just really like it?
:3


----------



## israfur (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh hey I thought this topic died
guess not
this is me in my new collar, I only wear it inside. 
http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd368/Soarre/Me/0918110039.jpg


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 11, 2011)

Eh I got one from a friend. I figured why not and just wore it. Its like a necklace really and if doesn't break as easy as one. Plus I look decent in it and its not just some tacky thing I wear cause I want to show that I'm a furry.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 11, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Oh man, I completely forgot about this thread.
> 
> Been rethinking my cowbell necklace... unnecessary expense, and I need to save all the money I can.  Got a reenactment coming up that I still need to get my uniform for, and the rest is for moving out.


How come? shouldn't be too expensive

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/COPPER-PET-C...846?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a967d41e
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/WARNER-COW-B...892?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aaf04c764
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/WARNER-COW-B...308?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5642a304cc


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 11, 2011)

I wear one because I want to be Clayton's bitch.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 11, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> I wear one because I want to be Clayton's bitch.


oh sweet jesus
tonight will be a good night in my room


----------



## Mitch_The_Otter (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm brand new to the fandom and already finding out that I like to keep my fursona and myself seperate, not that I don't connect, or like to talk about him, I just find that he exists for a reason, for me to be something else, so why do I need to carry that around in my day to day life.... Plus Otters don't wear collars XD


----------



## KaelenWolf100 (Oct 11, 2011)

what i get from it is that its a personal symbol of ur animalistic side.i dont wear a normal dog collar,i wear a silver chain.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 11, 2011)

I dont wear collars anymore because im not an emo bitch slave 






My fave


----------



## Commie Bat (Oct 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I dont wear collars anymore because im not an emo bitch slave



You don't have to be emo to wear a collar.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 11, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> You don't have to be emo to wear a collar.


back when i was an emo bitch i used to wear a collars
but thats just me. im not speaking for all the other emo bitches in here who wear collars


----------



## Commie Bat (Oct 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> back when i was an emo bitch i used to wear a collars
> but thats just me. im not speaking for all the other emo bitches in here who wear collars



It all depends what it looks like, and signifies to the wearer.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 11, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> It all depends what it looks like, and signifies to the wearer.


it was a joke.
i know what you mean & i agree


----------



## Commie Bat (Oct 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> it was a joke.
> i know what you mean & i agree



Fair enough.  I just wanted to spark up a conversation.
Though, my collar/necklace could be considered emo, since it was made out of barbed wire.


----------



## Ryouichi (Oct 11, 2011)

symbolism. im a furry. im a canine. i wear one. dont like it or the reason i wear it? then too bad


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 11, 2011)

If I were a dog or cat I would wear a collar so that if found I would be returned to my owner and not sent to the pound


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 11, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Fair enough.  I just wanted to spark up a conversation.
> Though, my collar/necklace could be considered emo, since it was made out of barbed wire.


did it ever stab you


----------



## Rocket343 (Oct 11, 2011)

I feel I'm dieing when I wear one. Feels it's going to choke me.


----------



## Commie Bat (Oct 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> did it ever stab you



Nah they way I found it/made it kept it from going into my neck.  The spikes went outward so it wasn't a problem.
It was also fun to hang things off of it.  Usually religious symbols or just phrases, like FTW.

Yeah I was a dark person, but never emo.  Needless to say, I got a lot of strange looks and reactions back then, and even today.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Oct 11, 2011)

Rocket343 said:


> I feel I'm dieing when I wear one. Feels it's going to choke me.



Have you ever thought to loosen it


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 11, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Have you ever thought to loosen it


Some folks are just like that, can't handle stuff on their throat. Not even turtlenecks.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> did it ever stab you


Who _haven't_ you stabbed? 

Relevant, I am adding this gorgeous piece of leather work to my unreasonably-frivolous-Christmas list.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 11, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Who _haven't_ you stabbed?
> 
> Relevant, I am adding this gorgeous piece of leather work to my unreasonably-frivolous-Christmas list.


i didnt say i stabbed anybody  i asked if his necklace thing stabbed him


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i didnt say i stabbed anybody  i asked if his necklace thing stabbed him


Whoopsies, misread that. It's still hard to picture you not stabbing anybody.


----------



## Kapherdel (Oct 22, 2011)

I would love to wear one, but I tend to get really distracted when I have something around my neck such as a collar or necklace, making me unable to really wear them.  I use to wear one when I was younger, but found myself constantly playing with it...

EDIT: Forgot that I sometimes wear a cats collar around my ankle... ahem, I guess I'm rather odd.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 22, 2011)

Collar idea: a big gold chain fool


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 23, 2011)

collars are only for sexual reasons. i like making people my bitch. that's why no one drops the soap when i'm around.


----------



## WingDog (Oct 23, 2011)

I just finished making one, it's nothing special and only cost me $3 plus the $5 tag. Looks pretty good and can be worn with my fursuit


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 23, 2011)

A better question would be- why NOT wear a collar?


----------



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 23, 2011)

perhaps its the symbolisim? i do it couse its fun


----------



## Cearulwolf (Oct 23, 2011)

I've worn one before, and would not mind wearing one again.  I have some friends who insist that it means you are owned though, and since I'm more of a dominant type personality they think it's weird when I wear one.


----------



## Vega (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd wear a collar for ah "Bedroom" type of reasons when I get a boyfriend.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 24, 2011)

.Because it's fun ^.^ 
But I don't wear mine on my neck, I wear it on my wrist (It's a cat collar)
That way it dosen't look too outlandish. I thank my friend for that Idea XD. It dosen't have tags, either.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Oct 30, 2011)

Mitch_The_Otter said:


> I'm brand new to the fandom and already finding out that I like to keep my fursona and myself seperate, not that I don't connect, or like to talk about him, I just find that he exists for a reason, for me to be something else, so why do I need to carry that around in my day to day life.... Plus Otters don't wear collars XD


sooooo?! That didn't stop some furries and their fursonas from wearing collars.

I remember there were a few furries with 'bug' fursonas and still wore collars.

Either way, it doesn't have to be logical to wear a collar, regardless of fursona.


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd wear one for both my lover and that I'd just enjoy wearing it in the first place.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay seriously guys, this thread went from half-decent to fucking disgusting in less than ten posts.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Oct 31, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Okay seriously guys, this thread went from half-decent to fucking disgusting in less than ten posts.



Not as bad as the first few pages, bdsm everywhere.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 31, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Okay seriously guys, this thread went from half-decent to fucking disgusting in less than ten posts.



I agree. This thread has outlived it's usefulness. The op already received enough resposes. Now it's just off topic drivel.

I recommend this thread to be closed.


----------



## Conker (Nov 1, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I agree. This thread has outlived it's usefulness. The op already received enough resposes. Now it's just off topic drivel.
> 
> I recommend this thread to be closed.


The topic of collars pops up quite often on this board, so there's no point in closing this thread simply because you're sick of it. Other people might have questions, and it's just better for them to post here instead of starting an entirely new thread. Just let this one die like all the other collar threads before it, and in two or three weeks someone else can start another so the cycle will continue.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 1, 2011)

Hmm... i might get a collar in college. I wonder what kind they have.

If it doesn't look too ridiculous, i'd go for it.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Nov 1, 2011)

Conker said:


> The topic of collars pops up quite often on this board, so there's no point in closing this thread simply because you're sick of it. Other people might have questions, and it's just better for them to post here instead of starting an entirely new thread. Just let this one die like all the other collar threads before it, and in two or three weeks someone else can start another so the cycle will continue.


Unless they don't bother searching it up and make a new thread anyways.  Then this whole thing pops up again.  This thread has turned into much of a 'talk about collars and post them' thread


----------



## Conker (Nov 1, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> Unless they don't bother searching it up and make a new thread anyways.  Then this whole thing pops up again.  This thread has turned into much of a 'talk about collars and post them' thread


I see nothing wrong with a general "talk about collars and post them" thread. It's not like it's an aspect of the fandom that will go away, so there might as well be a place to talk about it.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 1, 2011)

It's not that...it was starting to turn into a kink thread.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Nov 1, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> It's not that...it was starting to turn into a kink thread.


 
Well collars are associated with many things like goth and bdsm and it's bound to pop up on a thread like this.  Goddamn Clayton posting bdsm stuff and talking about it.


----------



## Razorscab (Nov 1, 2011)

Personally I like how they look. I have a nice leather one with X's going around it made out of some sort of white cord or rope.

It's kind of a funny story how I bought it. I bought it at a local event where some lady was selling all kinds of necklaces and goth jewelry. I pulled it out of the $2 box and the lady assured me that it was a gothic choker. I bought it and took it home and noticed that even on the last notch it was entirely way too big for me. I put it on my dog and it fit perfectly. At the time I felt ripped off for being sold a dog collar but a few years after that I found out what furries were and modified it into a choker for myself. It actually goes very nicely with some of my clothes.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Wedding ring = symbol of marriage
> Collar = symbol of ownership/slavery
> 
> Unless marriage = slavery to you, it don't make sense
> That's why I find collars hot. No better way to degrade your boyfriend than to make him wear a pink collar.



*Marriage is slavery.*

and just personal opinion, I think that shit looks ridiculous, unless you're either a god tier trap, or female it would look dumb as hell.


----------



## S.L.p (Nov 2, 2011)

if i dont wear a collar my head will pop and stuff will be all over the room or rooms and i dont whant to pick it up.


----------



## Sharga (Nov 2, 2011)

I would NEVER wear a collar outside of conventions. Most people wouldn't get the fandom connotations and would think you were some strange new breed of Goth or Punk probably but either way, not worth the judgement or explanations. A choker, however, is a different story. It can look really cute, especially if you match your outfit to it, and hints at a tiny bit of kinkiness. Plus, it looks collar-ey without looking like you shop for your accessories at Petsmart.

Female so YMMV, guessing it would sadly be a lot harder for guys to get away with. Maybe a more masculine chain one would get by.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Nov 4, 2011)

I just like the idea of wearing a collar or choker. Not associated with the fandom or any partiuclar reason. I just like the way they look.


----------



## ADF (Nov 4, 2011)

To me a collar represents ownership. Furries may wear them because they associate them with animal themes, but I wouldn't see it as something a anthro animal would wear voluntarily, unless they were a slave or servant or something.


----------



## Conker (Nov 4, 2011)

ADF said:


> To me a collar represents ownership. Furries may wear them because they associate them with animal themes, but I wouldn't see it as something a anthro animal would wear voluntarily, unless they were a slave or servant or something.


That's an interesting point. I see all these fursona pics with collars, and while I like the aesthetic, they don't really make sense when scrutinized  

That being said, I might get another one. I don't have one in black, and those PetCo ones linked a few pages back are actually pretty nice. Ten bucks (including shipping) isn't a bad price at all.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 4, 2011)

ADF said:


> To me a collar represents ownership. Furries may wear them because they associate them with animal themes, but I wouldn't see it as something a anthro animal would wear voluntarily, unless they were a slave or servant or something.


I've been wondering about something similar lately. I'm tooling around with a domestic sheep fursona right now, and I've been designing it with a docked tail. It occurs to me that an anthro would have no reason to have a docked tail, since they can take care of flystrike on their own. So, I'm torn between leaving it docked because it looks more "sheep" to me, or making it natural because that's more logical. 

Should probably make a new thread about such things.


----------



## juuni.prucan (Nov 5, 2011)

Sharga said:


> Female so YMMV, guessing it would sadly be a lot harder for guys to get away with. Maybe a more masculine chain one would get by.



i switched through a series of colourful collars over time, like pink, blue/green, red/brown, patterns, etc. and got some funny looks. i wouldn't say it was hard to get away with, as long as you can tolerate looks and occasional questions from people. then again i'm pretty feminine anyway so people probably just thought i was gay or something.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Nov 6, 2011)

Girls generally get away with wearing stuff like collars more easily than guys. 

For girls: cool
For guys: wtf?  Lol! 

Either way, it's easier for girls when it comes to fashion stuff.


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> Girls generally get away with wearing stuff like collars more easily than guys.
> 
> For girls: cool
> For guys: wtf?  Lol!
> ...


I did an experiment with my ex regarding that. She wore a collar for a day at school; no comments. I wore the same collar for a day at school, shittons of "wtf is that?" comments. 

The stereotype is true. YMMV


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Nov 6, 2011)

Girls generally get away with wearing a collar or anything fashionably uncommon more than guys.  People wouldn't give long weird looks or ask almost any question to them. It also seems that crossdressing is more okay than for guys too.


----------



## Fuzzle (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm the type of person who can't wear any sort of body accessory. I can't get away with hats, I can't get away with necklaces, I can't get away with sunglasses. Its true though, anyone sees you in a collar will first think Goth, though I have nothing against them, I actually like them when used with the right type of personality and right type of context.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 6, 2011)

Ad Hoc: I would keep your tail long, if I were you. It could be a very unique trait to your already unique character.


Topic:

I wear them sometimes just for fun. I don't attach much meaning to them.


----------



## Nibo (Nov 6, 2011)

This thread reminded me of explosive collars from Fallout series. I'd recommend those for some people :V
Well, some people like collars, I don't, I preffer my current visual that me and everyone else likes, would be so weird for me to wear a collar.


----------



## LemonJayde (Mar 15, 2012)

I wear a black and white spotted collar with blue on the inside...from PetsMart....

I was trying the collars on and got weird looks like "Whatthefuckityfuck is going on."

Oh well. I wear it because my (newest) Fursona is a dog and he has the same exact collar...SOOO. o3o yes


----------



## Keeroh (Mar 15, 2012)

Edit: Jesus christ, I didn't see how old this thread was. :\


----------



## Tybis (Mar 15, 2012)

NECRO POSTS.
Check the dates next time.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 15, 2012)

Necromancy is illegal in these here parts. :V


----------

